# Your amp evolution...



## sulphur

What guitar amps have you owned since you started playing?

I know some of you may have to list in columns, so if you can recall all of them,
or even if it's your first, you can edit down the road. 8)

Here's what I've been through, or still own...

Pignose
Peavey Backstage Plus
Fender M80 *
Fender rk Twin 
Jet City 20 watt combo and 1x12 ext. cab
Egnater Rebel head and cab *
Dr Z Maz 18 NR
Pignose in tweed *
Orange Tiny Terror 
Traynor YCV20WR
Traynor YGL1 and 1x12 cab *
Dr Z Maz 8 head and Traynor DH2x12 *
Dr Z Carmen Ghia head and 1x12 cab 
Dr Z Mini
Phaez JTM8 *
Marshall 2525H Silver Jubilee Mini and Zbest 2x12

* - I still own

A Dr Z Z28, or maybe a Remedy are on my wish list.
I already have the valances for them. 8)


----------



## bzrkrage

Started off with a Gorilla GG-15
Then started to gig (school days) so picked up a Peavey Studio 50.
Needed something bigger, got a used H&H head 2 ch with a 210 + 115 cab.
Stopped for 15 years.

Came to Canada, grabbed a Fender Ultimate Chorus 112.
Fender HRD 112 (x 3)
Epiphone Valve JR
Yamaha G-100 (SS Twin killer amp!)
Fender Champ 600 (& Gretsch 54)
BlackHeart lil devil 1/2 stack
Peavey VTM Classic 212
Peavey Vintage 410 ('73)*
H&K Tubemeister 18.
Symphonic M-8.
1940 Ampro 112 w/ 5watt V5 mod.
Fender Super-Sonic 22 blonde *
Ibanez Thermion 120 w/ Blackheart 412
Fender '75 SF Champ *
Marshall Haze15
Marshall DSL 50 H & 1960A cab
1970 Traynor YSR-1 & YC-610 cab*
Roland JC-120 1983
YBA-1 Mod-1 w/ Budda 212*
YBA-4
YGM-3H*
Hughes & Kettner TM5*
Traynor Group 2B
Traynor YBA-1 BassMaster ‘73*
(* = I still own)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo

Wow, have to think about this one........

Had a Gorilla back in high school
........15 years of partying.........
Fender Mustang 2
Fender Blues Junior
Mesa 5:50 Express 112 combo
Orange TH30
Vox Ac30
Vox AC4HW
Dr Z Maz 18 112 combo
Dr Z Mini Z
Marshall AFD100
Marshall 2061x
Orange rocker 30
Rivera Quiana Studio
Fender HRD
Hughs and kettner tubemeister 18
Dr Z Antidote (Still have)
Dr Z Galaxie
Dr Z Maz 38 212 combo
Fender 65 Twin Ri
Orange TH30 (second go) 

If I remember anything else I will update....haha


----------



## qantor

Started with a small Yamaha (solid state) late 70's.
Roland Cube 40 (orange)
Fender Ultimate Chorus
Fender Blues Junior
Fender Deluxe Reverb
Mesa TA-15 (still here)
Yamaha THR10 (still here)
Fender Mustang III v2 (still here)
Mesa Mark V:25 (still here)
Roland JC-40 (still here)


----------



## garrettdavis275

Peavey Rage 158
Fender Princeton Special
Marshall JCM900 4100
Peavey VTM60 - still own
Fender '59 Bassman - still own
Marshall 2266 Vintage Modern - still own
Mesa/Boogie Rectoverb series 1
Mesa/Boogie Royal Atlantic - still own
Traynor YBA200-2 - still own

Marshall 1960AX and an oversized 2x12 with a revolving door of speakers: Greenbacks, V30s, Alnico Golds, Jensen Blackbirds, Eminence Wizards, Governors, Swamp Thangs, WGS ET65s. Still own all of them. Speakers are fun!!!


----------



## sambonee

I'll try.
S means i still have IT. 
Peavey bandit
Fender super 60
Fender super champ
Supro 1x8
Blackface tremolux s
Early 70's small box and 4x10 cab
Fender super six reverb
Fender pro jr (on if the first in canada )
Traynor bassmate
Brownface Princeton
Blackface 65 Princeton
Brownface Princeton
Vox vr30r x2 s
Vox vr15 x 3 s
Trinity TMB head
Carr hammerhead II x 2
Doobie amp s
Marshall lead 12
Marshall JTM 1 watt
Marshall offset 1 watt s
Marshall class 5
Marshall 1976 JMP
Marshall 1978 50 watt
behringer ac108 practice amp
Fender Princeton chorus s
Fender pro reverb 1966
Fender tremolux 1965 blackface
Fender super 1962 brownface
Marshall jcm800 combo
Ampeg M-12 1959 branded Guiletti has two vol and tone. S
Evil robot c30 the Phil x works. S
Laney 15 tube
Engl 50 watt combo

33



Moratto amps:
Deluxe blackface replica
Ac30 replica
Bogen JTM wannabe (that does it all) s
'59 jet replica with mod trem s
'49 Filmosound converted into bernie s
Red beltone converted into 18 watt monster



39 trouble I'm in!!!


----------



## Budda

Peavey rage 158 silver stripe
Marshall MG250DFX
Traynor YCV80 212
peavey jsx head + 2x 412's
Mesa roadster head
Peters FSM head
Fender '73? Pro reverb (so good)
'83 Marshall jcm800 2203

Turns out I like Marshall dirt. A lot. Haha.


----------



## fernieite

Kind of foggy, since this started in 1978, but I'll try. I still have the ones in bold print.

The first amp I played through was my parents console stereo. Lame and not loud enough! I then followed this path....

1956 Fender narrow panel tweed deluxe
1990's Marshall valvestate
1990's Line 6 Flextone II
1966 Supro thunderbolt
1959 Supro 1624T
*1948 Supro supreme*
1959 Supro spectator
1949 Supro comet
*2004 Gabriel amp/ Swanson cabinet *(Marshall 18 watt clone)
*1964 Fender Pro amp*
2008 Fender Pro junior


----------



## soldierscry

Im probably missing some but here is what i can remeber in mostly the right order:

Traynor bassmate 6v6 combo
Traynor bassmaster head + 2×15 cab
Roland jazz chorus 1x12 combo
Randall RG75
Epiphone valve jr combo
Fender hotrod deluxe
Ampeg Gemini 1x15 combo
Marshall dsl50 combo
Traynor mark 3 combo
Orange tiny terror head
Fender Silver face twin
Marshall JCM800 2x12 combo
Traynor reverb master head
Trinity tweed deluxe
Fender bassman ltd
Orange rocker 30
Traynor Bassmate 6v6 head
Traynor Bassmate el84 head
Traynor custom special head
Vox tb35
Fender Bassman Ltd again
Marshall class 5 combo
Ada mp1 into a mesa 50/50
Orange rocker 30 again
Marshall 2061x
Fender Princeton 68 custom
Vox ac30ccx 2x12 combo
EVH 5150iii 50w head
Mesa Electradyne 1x12 combo


----------



## zdogma

Wow. Its a lot of stuff...

65 Bassman head was my first amp
1970's 410 Bassman 100
Peavey Solid state 75 (forget the name)

10 years off...

Peavey Classic 20
Fender Pro Junior
Dr Z Carmen Ghia
Dr Z Z28 
*Carr Slant 6V-still have it*
Orange Tiny Terror
Kingsley Keep
Dr. Z Route 66 (Killer amp, had this one for years, will have another one)
Matchless Clubman
*Matchless C30 head-still have it*
Marshall 50 watt Plexi Reissue
Dr Z Maz 18 head
Soldano Avenger 100 watt

I'd like to have another Z. Maybe a Z28 or another Route 66, otherwise I'm happy.


----------



## TA462

My List...........

Fender G Dec Jr
Orange Crush 12L
Fender Mustang 2
Fender HOT ROD Deluxe
Orange Dark Terror
H&K Tubemeister 18 30th Anniversary Model
Orange OR15
Traynor YBA 1 MOD 1

I still have all of these minus the Hot Rod Deluxe.


----------



## djmarcelca

Roland Cube 40.
1983 Marshall JCM 800 2x12 Combo
Fender M80 (non chorus single combo)
Peavey Envoy 110

Digitech RP355 modeller which has replaced all my amp needs


----------



## Chitmo

sambonee said:


> I'll try.
> 
> Peavey bandit
> Fender super 60
> Fender super champ
> Supro 1x8
> Blackface tremolux
> Early 70's small box and 4x10 cab
> Fender super six reverb
> Fender pro jr (on if the first in canada )
> Traynor bassmate
> Brownface Princeton
> Blackface 65 Princeton
> Brownface Princeton
> Vox vr30r x2
> Vox vr15 x 3
> Trinity TMB head
> Carr hammerhead II x 2
> Doobie amp
> Marshall lead 12
> Marshall JTM 1 watt
> Marshall offset 1 watt
> Marshall class 5
> Marshall 1976 JMP
> Marshall 1978 50 watt
> behringer ac108 practice amp
> Fender Princeton chorus
> Fender pro reverb 1966
> Fender tremolux 1965 blackface
> Fender super 1962 brownface
> Marshall jcm800 combo
> Ampeg M-12 1959 branded Guiletti has two vol and tone.
> Evil robot c30 the Phil x works.
> Laney 15 tube
> Engl 50 watt combo
> 
> 33
> 
> 
> 
> Moratto amps:
> Deluxe blackface replica
> Ac30 replica
> Bogen JTM wannabe (that does it all)
> '59 jet replica with mod trem
> '49 Filmosound converted into bernie
> Red beltone converted into 18 watt monster
> 
> 
> 
> 39 trouble I'm in!!!


Seeing this list makes me feel less guilty


----------



## Scotty

Chitmo said:


> Seeing this list makes me feel less guilty


Seeing this list makes me feel envious....and like a penniless bum


----------



## ed2000

-mid 60s small tube amp made in British Columbia
-50's 100 watt PA, Stromberg Carlson
- Traynor YBA 1 , 2 x12 cab
-Yamaha G50 410
-Fender 75
-Traynor YBA1-1A , 4 X 12 cab(too loud)
-Gallien Krueger 2100 SEL
-Fender 90
-Fender 70 4 10 Bass Combo
-Fender VibroChamp*
-Traynor YGL3(too heavy)
-Traynor DynaBass(one of the first)
- Danelectro Honeytone (micro amp)*
-Tech 21 Trademark 60
-Garnet Herzog
-Traynor YBA 1, 2 X 12 cab*
-Pine head and Cab
-Traynor Bloc 100
-Roland Blues 60
-Garnet Lil Rock*
-Fender Blues Jr
-Fender HR Deluxe
-Traynor YBA 1
-Traynor TS 15*
-Traynor YCV 40WR
-Marshall Lead 12
-Traynor Bloc 100 GT
-Vox Pathfinder 15r*
-Carvin Bass Combo
-Traynor YGM3*

-*still in inventory
-many amps were bought as is and then repaired and resold for a bit more

Footnote: That's a lot of amps for a hobby guitar player of 50 years


----------



## Kerry Brown

Started out in the 70's with:

Some kind of Symphonic with a ten inch speaker.
A Yamaha TA-60 with a weird trapezoid shaped foam speaker, amazing cleans even dimed.

Went acoustic for a while then quit playing for 35 years

Started playing again in 2012

Borrowed a Kustom 10 watt SS. Gave it back and purchased a
Line 6 Spider II 210 never found a tone I liked so I sold it
Blackstar HT-1RH with a HTV-112 cab, still have it, great practice amp
Marshall MG50FX sold it cheap to a local musician whose amp quit the afternoon of a gig. I kind of wish I hadn't sold it. I liked the light weight and instant on. Sound was pretty decent.
Traynor YCV50Blue 1x12 combo with Traynor YCX12 cab, still have it, looking to move it but not in a hurry
Vox AC15C2, my number one right now

Possible future purchase: Was over at friend's place jamming over the holidays. He was playing a Gretsch Duane Eddy with a '65 Fender Princeton Reverb reissue. It was a sweet sounding rig. The GAS started flowing.


----------



## Axe Dragon

When I was 10 years old I got a tiny little traynor combo. 

I blew it and got a Marshall valvestate combo around 1993. 

Upgraded to a Marshall JCM2000 head and 4x12 cab in around 1996. 

Gave that one to Dallas Green (of City and Colour and Alexisonfire) when AOF was just starting to take off and he needed something bigger. 

Then I bought a Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier head and 2x12 combo. 

I sold that about 5 years ago and I now have a Vox AC30 combo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isoneedacoffee

- Epiphone solid state (10 watts?)

10 years off

- Traynor Ycv40wr combo with matching 1x12 cab
- Traynor Yba1 (1974) with Marshall 1960a cab (1985)
- Peavey envoy 110
- Traynor yba-1mod1 with matching ybx212 cab *still have
- Blackstar Fly3 *still have **I'm not sure if it counts. It's tiny!


----------



## Mooh

My first was a Harmony single channel, single volume control (and no other controls), single speaker tube amp. Sounded pretty good for what it was. Also used an old Seabreeze reel-to-reel tape recorder as both amp and boost. 

My last, and current, amp is a Traynor ycv50, backed up by a ycv20.

As for all the amps in between, that'll take a lot of brain cells...I don't know if I can do it. I've seen a picture of my teenage bedroom with a Garnet and I have no recollection of it. Fender, lots of them, Traynor, lots of them too, Yamaha, Pignose, Yorkville. I don't recall many Marshalls, a briefly owned or rented Plexi.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sambonee

Scotty said:


> Seeing this list makes me feel envious....and like a penniless bum


Jealous I hope. 

Envy. - resenting what another has.

Jealousy. - wanting what another has.

I updated the list to show what I still have. 10 Amps. Also note that I only buy with a high possibility of profit. It's part of my hobby. "The way I roll". Therefor it wasn't having the dough. It was taking calculated risks and benefiting from them.


----------



## Guest

Eatons 10 watt something
Heath Kit (fried while jamming)
Traynor 4-channel bandmaster
Traynor YGl3 212 combo
Marshall JCM800 (x2 (lost 1st one in a studio break in))
* Marshall 75reverb 112 combo
Hiwatt Custom 100 (Hylight era)
* Micro-Marshall (9v battery)
Rivera Fandango 212 combo
Traynor Quarterhorse

* still have


----------



## mhammer

In historical order. Still have those asterisked.

I also started with a Symphonic amp. Tremolo, 12" speaker, probablyless than 15W.
Graduated to a Peavey Classic 2x12 (First issue w/reverb, tremolo, and master volume)
solid-state 2-channel Silvertone something
Tweed Princeton ('59) **
solid-state Gibson amp, forget the model
Blackface Tremolux head
59' Bassman (non-reissue) **
Hoe-made 2W battery-powered amp **
Fender Sidekick 20 chorus **
Heathkit TA-16 **
Yamaha G100 head **

There is also a Heathkit TA-17 head, a Gorilla amp, and an Imperial/Cobra amp waiting to be fixed or converted.


----------



## bluesmostly

Hmm, I'll have to think about this,... So what I can remember, though not necessarily in order of when I owned them, also, I have owned up to about 4 at a time. Let's see,...

Peavey Classic 50
Yamaha
VHT Pitbull
Bruno Leadman
Egnater
Two Rock
Splawn Modded Marshall
Splawn Quick Rod
Roccaforte HG100
CAA OD100 

Now I have over 200 amps, all in the AXE FX. 

If I were still using 'real' amps I would have kept the last one that I sold, the CAA OD 100. It was the best 2 channel amp I had ever played thru, the HG side was fantastic but unlike most 2 channel amps the clean channel was stellar.


----------



## Steadfastly

Seeing some of those long lists, some of you must have missed one or two! I'm on my fifth amp and second multi-effects unit.


----------



## sambonee

mhammer said:


> In historical order. Still have those asterisked
> ......
> Hoe-made 2W battery-powered amp **
> ,......


Where did you find a hoe to makes your amp. Gets that Clapton woman sound real good I bet


----------



## Scotty

sambonee said:


> Jealous I hope.
> 
> Envy. - resenting what another has.
> 
> Jealousy. - wanting what another has.
> 
> I updated the list to show what I still have. 10 Amps. Also note that I only buy with a high possibility of profit. It's part of my hobby. "The way I roll". Therefor it wasn't having the dough. It was taking calculated risks and benefiting from them.


Yes, my poor choice of words. No resentment


----------



## mhammer

sambonee said:


> Where did you find a hoe to makes your amp. Gets that Clapton woman sound real good I bet


No, you misunderstand. I used the hoe to chip away the wood for the cab until it was the dimensions I wanted. It's like whittling...but harder...and done from a farther distance. Man, do my shoulders hurt!

Actually, it's the one at the top of this page: http://hammer.ampage.org/?cmd=lt&xid=&fid=&ex=&pg=3 pics in the zip-file.


----------



## pattste

I think this is the full list, in chronological order:

Traynor tube (keyboard?) amp of some kind. - _Sounded very good. Sold it to a neighboor after it developed an issue._
Peavey Bandit 65 - _My father bought it for me. Sounded terrible, the word "sterile" doesn't begin to describe it. Traded it for a clarinet (no joke).

[20 year hiatus from playing guitar...]_

Peavey Classic 30 combo - _Sounded pretty good but build quality was average._
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe Texas Red - _A real workhorse of an amp, bad OD channel but excellent cleans and great as a pedal platform. Terrific value for the money at the time._
Fender Champion 600 - _Bought as a second amp for bedroom/practice. Kept it only a few months. Mediocre speaker farted with any drive pedal in front at any volume._
*Allen Old Flame 2x10" combo* - _The definitive amp for my taste and needs. I've this one for six years now I believe and it's not going anywhere._
Mesa Express 5:25 1x10" combo - _Very versatile, well built, great sounding. Surprisingly heavy amp for its size. Not as portable as I had hoped._

I still own the Allen. I don't really have GAS for another amp.


----------



## jb welder

sambonee said:


> Envy. - resenting what another has.
> 
> Jealousy. - wanting what another has.


 I'm not sure where those definitions came from? Some definitions of envy include resentment, but often not. 
_
"verb_
*1*. desire to have a quality, possession, or other desirable attribute belonging to (someone else)."

Envy is usually about someone else's stuff, jealousy is often with regard to our own (fear of loss of what we have).


----------



## parkhead

ahem

59 deluxe
2x vox ac4tv
2x epi valve jr
signet "champ" made in hamilton
Mesa Rocket 44

I have probably forgot some
I did not include any amps I have sold


----------



## davetcan

This will be virtually impossible but here goes, I'll need to keep updating it as my memory kicks in:

Peavey

Backstage Plus
Delta Blues 2 x 10
Delta Blues 1 x 15
Classic 30
Classic 50

Fender

Deluxe
Deluxe Reverb (3 times)
Blues JNR (3 times)
Bandmaster
Hot Rod Deluxe II
Hot Rod Deluxe III
Blues Deluxe
Evil Twin
Mustang III
Pro JNR
CVR
'63 VVRe-issue
Supersonic

Marshall - JCM 900
Fryette Memphis
VHT Pitbull
Carr Rambler
Egnater Renegade Head
Egnater Tweaker
Egnater Rebel 20
Phaez marshall clone
Zinky Blue Velvet (should have kept)

Traynor
'68 YSR
YCV 40
YCV 20
YCV 15 Blue
Ironhorse
Guitarmate
Quarterhorse

Johnson Millenium
Carvin Legacy
Clark Beaufort Reverb
Kingsley Keep

Mesa Boogie

Lone Star Special
TA-30
MKIII
Express 5:25
F-30
F-50
Koch - Studiotone 40 XL head
Koch - Studiotone 40 XL combo
Rivera Fandango 1 x 12
Rivera Fandango 2 x 12
Soldano 16
Gibson Skylark (my first amp)
Fargen Old 800
Reinhardt 18
THD Bivalve
Allen Old Flame 2 x 10 combo
Victoria Victorilux
Budda SD 18 combo
Budda Verbmaster head
Swart 6v6se

If I've sold something to you that isn't on this list please let me know 

That's 58 plus whatever I've forgotten. Hopefully I have enough rime left to try another 50 or so


----------



## mhammer

This not a criticism of you or ayone else who has a comparably lengthy list of not-exactly-cheap amps, but I assume that in very few cases you sold the amp for exactly what you paid for it, or made a profit. I.E., this is not like the guy who traded a paper-clip up to a house in Saskatchewan.

So, if I may pry, how much do you figure you lost over the years, moving from amp to amp? Do you consider it a reasonable amount (i.e., acceptable loss) or do youview your own "amp restlessness" as punitive, when viewed as a whole? Just curious, since the high-end acquisitive thing is not in my nature - I'm just too damn cheap.


----------



## davetcan

mhammer said:


> This not a criticism of you or ayone else who has a comparably lengthy list of not-exactly-cheap amps, but I assume that in very few cases you sold the amp for exactly what you paid for it, or made a profit. I.E., this is not like the guy who traded a paper-clip up to a house in Saskatchewan.
> 
> So, if I may pry, how much do you figure you lost over the years, moving from amp to amp? Do you consider it a reasonable amount (i.e., acceptable loss) or do youview your own "amp restlessness" as punitive, when viewed as a whole? Just curious, since the high-end acquisitive thing is not in my nature - I'm just too damn cheap.


I honestly don't keep track but the majority of the stuff I buy is already used so the big hit has already happened. I can't think of any particular item that I made enough money on to remember, or anything that I took a real bath on either. If I had to throw a number at it? Let's say I've been playing and collecting gear for 23 years, if I assume between $2k and $3k per year spent on gear then that equals $69k at the top end. I would estimate overall around a 10 - 15% loss on average over that time, so that = $4.6K at the low end to $10.4k at the high end.

Assuming the worst case that's $10,400 over 23 years, or about $450/year.

Even if that number is low by a factor of 2 I'm more than happy with it. I don't smoke, we have no kids, and drink only socially. I can't think of very much I could get as much enjoyment out of for that little money.

I also still have about $15k worth of stuff to play with 

edit: I should also add that once an inventory has been built up then a significant amount of trading takes place. I don't do this to make money, and I've never asked more for something than I paid, unless I've done work on it. If someone here gives me a good deal I usually pass it on when I sell, and always pass it on if I sell here. It's a hobby, not a business. Horrible business model if it was


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> Just curious, since the high-end acquisitive thing is not in my nature - I'm just too damn cheap.


I'm the same. Frugal, actually.
As an example;
I bought my Traynor YGl3 212 combo in the early 80's at L&M's garage sale for $125.
Years later, I took that amp back to the same store to trade in for my Marshall 75 reverb 112 combo.
They gave me $250 trade value. lol.


----------



## Analogman

Peavey Bandit
Traynor YCV 50
Mesa Lonestar Special
Fender 59 Bassman RI
Marshall Vintage Modern
Mesa Electradyne
Traynor YBA-1 mod 1
Reinhardt 18 *
Toneking Royalist *

(* = Still own)


----------



## mhammer

davetcan said:


> I honestly don't keep track but the majority of the stuff I buy is already used so the big hit has already happened. I can't think of any particular item that I made enough money on to remember, or anything that I took a real bath on either. If I had to throw a number at it let's say I've been playing and collecting gear for 23 years, if I assume between $2k and $3k per year spent on gear then that equals $69k at the top end. I would estimate overall around a 10 - 15% loss on average over that time, so that = $4.6K at the low end to $10.4k at the high end.
> 
> Assuming the worst case that's $10,400 over 23 years, or about $450/year.
> 
> Even if that number is low by a factor of 2 I'm more than happy with it. I don't smoke, we have no kids, and drink only socially. I can't think of very much I could get as much enjoyment out of for that little money.
> 
> I also still have about $15k worth of stuff to play with
> 
> edit: I should also add that once an inventory has been built up then a significant amount of trading takes place. I don't do this to make money, and I've never asked more for something than I paid, unless I've done work on it. If someone here gives me a good deal I usually pass it on when I sell, and always pass it on if I sell here. It's a hobby, not a business. Horrible business model if it was


Like they say on _Family Feud_, "Good answer!".


----------



## bzrkrage

mhammer said:


> So, if I may pry, how much do you figure you lost over the years, moving from amp to amp?


Well, it seems that I have lost 14% of my hearing over the years.
(in normal hearing range, but very bottom! )

Dude, I swap, trade, sell & buy because it makes me happy.
Pedals are a fun way to keep a few dollars in the GAS fund to keep playing around with fun sounds.


----------



## sulphur

All of my Zs were aquired used within the forum, so I managed fair deals even with the shipping.

I've kept all but one so far and traded that one off for other gear.


----------



## Chitmo

Anyone else waiting to see Chuck's list, haha.


----------



## davetcan

Chitmo said:


> Anyone else waiting to see Chuck's list, haha.


I'm actually waiting for Pete's (faracaster)


----------



## Gearhead88

I started playing in the mid seventies , it was acoustic only and low effort , as in , I learned to play a few songs well but didn't take it all that seriously . Interest dwindled , playing became less and less frequent then stopped at some point in the eighties . I played very few times in twenty years prior to 2010. I still owned one acoustic guitar from back in the 70's.

Then , in 2010 I went to a house party that was a friends birthday , there was a jam going on in the basement. Something clicked .

I bought my first electric Guitar , a Fender standard HSS Strat and a Super champ XD .

I've been playing almost every day since.

The amps I have brought home and still have ...................

Fender Super Champ XD
Line 6 Spider IV 15
Fender Pro Junior
Fender Blues Junior NOS
Fender Excelsior
Fender Rumble 75 
Peavey Delta Blues 1-15
Pignose 7-100 , 2 of em , one brown and one tweed


----------



## Distortion

I don't flip a lot of gear.

Fender Dyna touch 65 princeton combo
Peavey Classic 50 2x12
Marshall 8080 combo
Fender Pro Jr 3


----------



## bluesmostly

davetcan said:


> I honestly don't keep track but the majority of the stuff I buy is already used so the big hit has already happened. I can't think of any particular item that I made enough money on to remember, or anything that I took a real bath on either. If I had to throw a number at it? Let's say I've been playing and collecting gear for 23 years, if I assume between $2k and $3k per year spent on gear then that equals $69k at the top end. I would estimate overall around a 10 - 15% loss on average over that time, so that = $4.6K at the low end to $10.4k at the high end.
> 
> Assuming the worst case that's $10,400 over 23 years, or about $450/year.
> 
> Even if that number is low by a factor of 2 I'm more than happy with it. I don't smoke, we have no kids, and drink only socially. I can't think of very much I could get as much enjoyment out of for that little money.
> 
> I also still have about $15k worth of stuff to play with
> 
> edit: I should also add that once an inventory has been built up then a significant amount of trading takes place. I don't do this to make money, and I've never asked more for something than I paid, unless I've done work on it. If someone here gives me a good deal I usually pass it on when I sell, and always pass it on if I sell here. It's a hobby, not a business. Horrible business model if it was


I added it all up a couple of years ago, and started a thread on it. I have spent, and lost, a lot more $ flipping gear than I would have imagined. 

Like you say Dave, it is a lifestyle thing and I don't have any other spending indulgences. Also, my GAS has been satiated. Also I actually make $ playing gigs to pay off the gear. Who else actually makes $ with their hobbies? My golfer friends spend thousands a year.


----------



## Adcandour

In order and to the best of my memory:

Gorilla GG-15
Peavey Bandit
Traynor YCV50
Mesa Single Rectifier
Trinity Tweed of some sort
Fender Supersonic
Divided by 13 CJ11
Divided by 13 AMW39
Lazy J 20
1977 Marshall JMP 2204 - friedman modded*
1963 Fender Bassman
Roland Cube 40
Metropolous Metroplex
Marshall Silver Jubilee
Moratto JTM45 *
1978 Marshall JMP 2104
Friedman BE50 Clone

I still have the two with the asterisks


----------



## Disbeat

70's Yamaha solid state combo
Early 70's Traynor YSR-1
Peavey 5150 x2
Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier
1982 Marshall JCM 800 2203
Peavey VTM 60
Splawn Quickrod
1983 Marshall Marshall JCM 800
1968 Marshall Super Tremolo
1987 Marshall Silver Jubilee
Mesa Mark III
1974 Fender Pro Reverb
Orange Rockverb50
Mesa Mark IV x2
Traynor Bassmate tube rectified
Blockhead, can't remember the model, got it from Louis on here.
Fender Vibroverb reissue
1972? Fender Vibrolux Reverb
1973 Marshall Superlead
Green/Matamp
Fender Vibro King
Komet 60 Clone
Rivera Quiana
Dr.Z Prescription Jr.
1987 Marshall JCM 800 1959
Orange Rockerverb 100
1962 Fender Super Brownface
Harry Joyce Custom 30
Orange AD30
Orange OD120
1976 Marshall Supelead
1972 Orange OR120
1975 Marshall Lead 50
Roccaforte Jenelle
1976 Marshall JMP 2203

Makes me realize how sick I really was, and I'm sure there are a few I'll have to edit in later as I'm sure I forgot some, especially in the Marshall camp.
That being said I've settled to just the 76 Marshall 2203 and 72 Orange OR120 over the past few years and I don't see anything changing.


----------



## numb41

Disbeat said:


> 70's Yamaha solid state combo
> Early 70's Traynor YSR-1
> Peavey 5150 x2
> Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier
> 1982 Marshall JCM 800 2203
> Peavey VTM 60
> Splawn Quickrod
> 1983 Marshall Marshall JCM 800
> 1968 Marshall Super Tremolo
> 1987 Marshall Silver Jubilee
> Mesa Mark III
> 1974 Fender Pro Reverb
> Orange Rockverb50
> Mesa Mark IV x2
> Traynor Bassmate tube rectified
> Blockhead, can't remember the model, got it from Louis on here.
> Fender Vibroverb reissue
> 1972? Fender Vibrolux Reverb
> 1973 Marshall Superlead
> Green/Matamp
> Fender Vibro King
> Dr.Z Prescription Jr.
> 1987 Marshall JCM 800 1959
> Orange Rockerverb 100
> 1962 Fender Super Brownface
> Orange AD30
> Orange OD120
> 1976 Marshall Supelead
> 1972 Orange OR120
> 1975 Marshall Lead 50
> Roccaforte Jenelle
> 1976 Marshall JMP 2203
> 
> Makes me realize how sick I really was, and I'm sure there are a few I'll have to edit in later as I'm sure I forgot some, especially in the Marshall camp.
> That being said I've settled to just the 76 Marshall 2203 and 72 Orange OR120 over the past few years and I don't see anything changing.


For the win ladies and gentlemen


----------



## numb41

Let me try.

Peavey Rage 112
Peavey Chorus 212
Peavey Delta Blues
Peavey Rockmaster Rack and Tubeworks Poweramp
2x Fender Blues Jrs
1983 Marshall 2204
Rivera Quiana Studio
Vibroverb RI
1972 Pro Reverb
Traynor Guitar mate
1987 Marshall Jubilee 25/50 watt
1975 Marshall JMP50
1970 Marshall JMP 50 Smallbox
Dr Z Maz 38
Dr Z Prescription Jr
Dr Z Carmen Ghia
Orange Tiny Terror
VOX Night Train
Orange Rockerverb 50
Marshall DSL50
Vox AC30 CC2
Fender 4x10 Bassman RI
1963 Blonde Fender Bassman
18 Watt Ken Swanson Build
18 Watt Sligo Marshall 1974 build
1976 Fender Champ
1977 Marshall 2204 Friedman Mod
1973 Marshall Superbass*
Peavey 5150*

As you can see, there is some, ahem, duplication between my list and Disbeats... And a little bit from Chucks.

It's kinda shocking and sad to write this out. There's a lot of amps on here that I'd like to have back. Namely the Marshall's, the Maz 38 (anyone?), and that Blonde Bassman. Damn.


----------



## numb41

Hey Disbeat, didn't you have a white Marshall? Is that in your list?


----------



## Disbeat

And that Rivera Quiana you listed was mine also, thanks for the heads up haha
I'm still updating. Man I had it bad


----------



## Alex

In the early '80's, My first amp was a Peavey Bandit purchased by my father. I was running it with a Rockman X100 - lots of hiss!

In the 90's, a JCM 900

Then I joined the gear forums in the late 90's......way too many to list but here's what I recall:

Bogner Shiva (head and combo)
Line 6 Flextone
Hughes & Kettner Zentera
CAA OD 50 (great amp and best loop)
Orange Rockerverb
Marshall 2061x (fave Marshall)
Carol Ann OD (forgot the name)
Fender Twin (tweed low powered)
Suhr Badger
Fractal AXE Standard
'65 Fender Bassman (heavily modded)
Matchless Sc30, King Cobra and Phoenix (still have the SC 30)
Fractal AXE II (still own)
Orange Custom Shop
Headstrong Royal


----------



## Chitmo

Disbeat said:


> And that Rivera Quiana you listed was mine also, thanks for the heads up haha
> I'm still updating. Man I had it bad


And a Harry Joyce


----------



## b-nads

While I've played for many years, my entry to the electric scene is relatively recent, so my list will be shorter than most:

Randall Cube 30
Peavey Classic 30
Matamp Spirit
Valvetrain Savannah
Genz Benz Black Pearl
Fender Pro Jr
Valvetrain Trenton
Vox AC15 hw
Dr Z Maz 18 nr
Fender DRRI
1968 Vibrolux Reverb
Dr Z Maz 18
Dr Z M12
Gries 12 Reverb

I am down to one - just the Gries. It more than covers my needs, and has one of the best tones I've ever gotten. I can see me adding another Maz18 or Z28 head, as I miss the sweet drive of the Dr Z amps. A Therapy is pretty much the only amp on my gas list though.


----------



## shoretyus

Disbeat said:


> And that Rivera Quiana you listed was mine also, thanks for the heads up haha
> I'm still updating. Man I had it bad


1 one of them 60's Rivera's 
72 Deluxe...... the end


----------



## keto

I've been watching the thread, and promised myself that when I got home I'd put in a reply. I may or may not be the GC record holder for number of amps in and out of the stable....I also probably can't remember them all. I'll try going by brand and see what I can come up with.

*= still have it #=never shoulda sold it

Fender
66 Pro Reverb #
66 Pro Reverb (yeah. another one)
67 Deluxe Reverb #
SuperSonic22
76 (SF) VibroChamp *
Princeton Chorus
Think there's a couple I can't recall

Marshall
JCM900 2500 *
JVM410H
JVM410JSH
JCM2000 DSL50
Vintage Modern 50W combo
JCM800 1x12 combo #

MesaBoogie
Studio22cal #
Stiletto Ace combo
Stiletto Deuce head
MarkV head *
Dual Rectifier *
TA-15
MarkV 25 head
I am certain there are 1 or 2 more Boogies back there

Vox
AC15 HW head
15W practice amp I forget the model

HiWatt
81 Custom 50 ##### man I was stupid to sell this one

Traynor
some SS bass amp I forget the model
77 YBA-1
YCV50 blue
YCV50 black
YCV50 black
YBA1 Mod1
DH15H
There are more, I forget which ones

Fryette/VHS
Memphis 30 #
Sig-X *

Orange
Rockerverb 50H Mark 1 #

Miscellaneous
18W clone can no longer remember builder
Trinity TriWatt * (built from kit)
AX84SEL (sourced parts and built)
Peavey Classic 30
Peavey 5150 III 50W head

Lord knows I'm probably missing a dozen or more.


----------



## Sneaky

Probably forgetting a few, but these have passed through my hands over the past 15 years or so, most of them are long gone.
Fender:
Vibrolux Reverb (‘67)
Super Reverb (‘67)
Bassman head (‘72)
Tremolux head and cab (‘65)
Concert (‘60)
Deluxe (‘62)
Deluxe (‘66)
Princeton (‘64)
Princeton (‘65)
Deluxe Reverb (‘72)
Princeton Reverb (‘70)
Tweed Pro (‘52)
Super Champ (‘82)
SF Twin Reverb
Super Twin Reverb
SF Quad Reverb
SF Vibro Champ
Twin Professional (modded by Mill Hill Amps)
Tweed Blues Deville 4x10
Others:
Victoria Low Power twin
Matchless Clubman head
Two Rock Emerald 50 head
Two Rock “Bassman”
Bad Cat Hot Cat 2x12 combo
Bad Cat custom head
Blockhead 50
Roccaforte HG100 head
Freidman modded Metro JTM45 head
Magic ZII-V 1x12 combo
Trainwreck Express clone (Kanewreck)
Trainwreck Rocket clone (Kanewreck)
Mesa Boogie MkI RI 1x12 (walnut cab)
Mesa Boogie MkIII 1x12 (imbuya cab)
Vox AC50 head
Vox AC30HWH
Vox AC30HW combo (mahogany cab)
Vox Berkley II head & cab
Snake River AC30 clone
Line 6 Flextone II 2x10
Dr Z MAZ 18R 2x10
Dr Z Prescription head
Dr Z Carmen Ghia head and cab
Dr Z Route 66 head
Valco Supreme (late 40’s)
Valco Supreme (late 40’s) labeled “McKinney”
Valco Supreme (late 40’s) labeled “Branson”
Gibson GA20 (early 50’s)
Gibson GA20 (late 50’s)
Gibson GA8 modded by Scumbag Amps
Flot A Tone 1x12 combo (late 50’s)
Barlen 1x12 combo (Fenderish, 2 x 6v6, made in Saskatchewan)
Marshall 1987X head
Marshall Class 5
Komet 60
Soldano Astro Verb 1x12 combo
Park 50w head (60’s)
Selmer 50w head (60’s)
Traynor Bass Mate head (60’s)
Traynor Bass Mate head (again)
Bedrock 50w 1x12 combo
John McIntyre Bluesmaker 1x12 combo
Top Hat Club Royale 2x12 combo
Top Hat Club Deluxe 1x12 combo
5E3 Deluxe Clone
Komet 60 clone
Straub Cantus
Peavey Classic 50 4x10
Hartke LH500 Bass Amp and Ampeg 2x10 cab.


----------



## allthumbs56

I can't help but think that from the data collected by us all we should be able to determine the best amp of all time ........................ it's ............... the next one


----------



## King Loudness

Ah, fuck. This is gonna be tough. Bold means I still have it.

Early on (before I became a kid with serious trading addiction)
Peavey Rage 108
*Peavey Rage 158*
Laney LC-15R (my Dad's amp, which was later sold)
Yamaha DG-60
Peavey ValveKing 1x12

Then, I discovered the Internet ca. 2007/08, and it's all downhill since...

Mesa Boogie Mark III w/Basson Sound B212
Peavey Ultra Plus
Marshall MG50DFX (kept it a grand total of 15 hours before promptly trading it in. Awful!)
Roland 408 SS combo
Splawn Quick Rod (2005, pre-gears)
Peavey Vypyr Tube 60 combo
Genz Benz El Diablo 60C
Peavey Classic 50 2x12
Mesa Boogie Studio Preamp/MosValve MV962
Orange Rockerverb 50 Mk1
VOX Night Train
Mesa Boogie Mark V/Randall MTS 2x12
Bogner Ecstasy 101B/Port City OS212
Mesa Boogie 2x12 Recto (replaced the Port City)
*Hughes and Kettner TubeMeister 18c 
Fractal Audio Axe FX II w/Atomic Reactor FRFR cabinet (Yes, it counts.)*
VOX AC30 CC1
Marshall AFD100
VOX AC30 CC2
*Fender Twin Reverb (1965 blackface)
Marshall JCM800 (1984 2X12)
Fender Deluxe Reverb (1976 silverface)*

I THINK that's it... maybe there's a few hidden in there. I've never really been what you'd call an "amp guy" at all until recent years, and even then, it sure pales in comparison to the guitars... MJF$# 

W.


----------



## King Loudness

Disbeat said:


> 70's Yamaha solid state combo
> Early 70's Traynor YSR-1
> Peavey 5150 x2
> Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier
> 1982 Marshall JCM 800 2203
> Peavey VTM 60
> Splawn Quickrod
> 1983 Marshall Marshall JCM 800
> 1968 Marshall Super Tremolo
> 1987 Marshall Silver Jubilee
> Mesa Mark III
> 1974 Fender Pro Reverb
> Orange Rockverb50
> Mesa Mark IV x2
> Traynor Bassmate tube rectified
> Blockhead, can't remember the model, got it from Louis on here.
> Fender Vibroverb reissue
> 1972? Fender Vibrolux Reverb
> 1973 Marshall Superlead
> Green/Matamp
> Fender Vibro King
> Komet 60 Clone
> Rivera Quiana
> Dr.Z Prescription Jr.
> 1987 Marshall JCM 800 1959
> Orange Rockerverb 100
> 1962 Fender Super Brownface
> Harry Joyce Custom 30
> Orange AD30
> Orange OD120
> 1976 Marshall Supelead
> 1972 Orange OR120
> 1975 Marshall Lead 50
> Roccaforte Jenelle
> 1976 Marshall JMP 2203
> 
> Makes me realize how sick I really was, and I'm sure there are a few I'll have to edit in later as I'm sure I forgot some, especially in the Marshall camp.
> That being said I've settled to just the 76 Marshall 2203 and 72 Orange OR120 over the past few years and I don't see anything changing.


Didn't you have that Komet 60 clone for a while, too? 

W.


----------



## 5732

I started playing electric in 2007. When I do play out, it's mostly acoustic celtic stuff so this is just for basement noodling. 
*- still own
Traynor DG30
Traynor YCV50
Vox AC4
Traynor YGL1
Traynor YCV20
Traynor Darkhorse
Traynor YBA2A (I've bought and sold this same amp twice) 
Traynor YGM3 (late 70s)
Fender DRRI
Fender tweed champ clone
Traynor YGM3 reissue*
Fender ProJr tweed
Traynor YRM1
Yamaha VR4000*
Traynor YBA1-Mod1
Traynor YCV20WR
Traynor YGL1* (sold the first one then realized what a handy little combo it is)


----------



## mhammer

allthumbs56 said:


> I can't help but think that from the data collected by us all we should be able to determine the best amp of all time ........................ it's ............... the next one


But in that spirit, I think we can ask a few questions:

Most consistently satisfying brand/maker
Personal favourite
Best value for the money
Most tonally flexible
Biggest disappointment
I-can't-believe-they-fit-that-all-in-that-iddy-biddy-cab
Biggest regret in letting go
Fussiest (i.e., sounded great but needed THIS guitar and THIS playing style)
THIS sounded exactly like THAT


----------



## davetcan

Sneaky said:


> Probably forgetting a few, but these have passed through my hands over the past 15 years or so, most of them are long gone.
> Fender:
> Vibrolux Reverb (‘67)
> Super Reverb (‘67)
> Bassman head (‘72)
> Tremolux head and cab (‘65)
> Concert (‘60)
> Deluxe (‘62)
> Deluxe (‘66)
> Princeton (‘64)
> Princeton (‘65)
> Deluxe Reverb (‘72)
> Princeton Reverb (‘70)
> Tweed Pro (‘52)
> Super Champ (‘82)
> SF Twin Reverb
> Super Twin Reverb
> SF Quad Reverb
> Twin Professional (modded by Mill Hill Amps)
> Tweed Blues Deville 4x10
> Others:
> Victoria Low Power twin
> Matchless Clubman head
> Two Rock Emerald 50 head
> Two Rock “Bassman”
> Bad Cat Hot Cat 2x12 combo
> Bad Cat custom head
> Roccaforte HG100 head
> Freidman modded Metro JTM45 head
> Magic ZII-V 1x12 combo
> Trainwreck Express clone (Kanewreck)
> Trainwreck Rocket clone (Kanewreck)
> Mesa Boogie MkI RI 1x12 (walnut cab)
> Mesa Boogie MkIII 1x12 (imbuya cab)
> Vox AC50 head
> Vox AC30HWH
> Vox AC30HW combo (mahogany cab)
> Vox Berkley II head & cab
> Snake River AC30 clone
> Line 6 Flextone II 2x10
> Dr Z MAZ 18R 2x10
> Dr Z Prescription head
> Dr Z Carmen Ghia head and cab
> Valco Supreme (late 40’s)
> Valco Supreme (late 40’s) labeled “McKinney”
> Valco Supreme (late 40’s) labeled “Branson”
> Gibson GA20 (early 50’s)
> Gibson GA20 (late 50’s)
> Gibson GA8 modded by Scumbag Amps
> Flot A Tone 1x12 combo (late 50’s)
> Barlen 1x12 combo (Fenderish, 2 x 6v6, made in Saskatchewan)
> Marshall 1987X head
> Komet 60
> Soldano Astro Verb 1x12 combo
> Park 50w head (60’s)
> Selmer 50w head (60’s)
> Traynor Bass Mate head (60’s)
> Traynor Bass Mate head (again)
> Bedrock 50w 1x12 combo
> Top Hat Club Royale 2x12 combo
> Top Hat Club Deluxe 1x12 combo
> 5E3 Deluxe Clone
> Komet 60 clone
> Straub Cantus
> Peavey Classic 50 4x10


You win the internet 

I don't feel quite so bad any more.


----------



## allthumbs56

What amazes me is that a lot of so-called boutique stuff seems to pass through people's hands but we always seem to come home to Fender or Marshall (or Traynor - but that's cause' we're Canadian). It's probably also safe to say that as we age - and especially if we're still playing out, lower wattage and lighter combos take over from the Twins and 1/2 stacks.


----------



## numb41

b-nads said:


> While I've played for many years, my entry to the electric scene is relatively recent, so my list will be shorter than most:
> 
> Randall Cube 30
> Peavey Classic 30
> Matamp Spirit
> Valvetrain Savannah
> Genz Benz Black Pearl
> Fender Pro Jr
> Valvetrain Trenton
> Vox AC15 hw
> Dr Z Maz 18 nr
> Fender DRRI
> 1968 Vibrolux Reverb
> Dr Z Maz 18
> Dr Z M12
> Gries 12 Reverb
> 
> I am down to one - just the Gries. It more than covers my needs, and has one of the best tones I've ever gotten. I can see me adding another Maz18 or Z28 head, as I miss the sweet drive of the Dr Z amps. A Therapy is pretty much the only amp on my gas list though.


B-nads, how did you like the AC15HW?


----------



## allthumbs56

My amp list is pretty small for the number of years that I've been playing:

First was the tubed 8-incher combo that we all started with in the early 60's - probably from Sears
Then a Silvertone 1484 (tube)
A 1484 (solid state)
Fender brown Princeton (64?)
A Garnet Pro (the one I would kill to have again)
A S.S Princeton 65
A S.S. Fender Stage
5 years of a POD into a Yorkville Mixer amp
Roland JC-55
Traynor YCV40 (black)
YCV40 (red)
Mesa DC-5
68' Princeton
YCV50
79' Princeton Reverb
Traynor Bloc
Fender Amp Can
Deluxe Reverb Reissue
Marshall DSL401
Orange Micro
Roland Micro

I still gig regularly and ALWAYS take the DRRI and one of the Princeton Reverb or Marshall DSL to play in stereo. At home I normally use the Roland Micro to practice and the Traynor Bloc is for visitors. The YCV40 (black) is at the band practice space and the YCV50 is used by a bandmate. The Mixer amp is still there for acoustic stuff or if I'm called out to play bass it does it in a pinch.

I'd love one day to own a Dr Z, Bad Cat, or Top Hat ................ but it seems from this thread that those amps tend to pass through people's hands so maybe I'll just call it a day and get buried with the DRRI and Prinny


----------



## b-nads

numb41 said:


> B-nads, how did you like the AC15HW?


Quite a bit - it sounded great in the Top Boost setting, and it was modded with a master volume, so you could really dial in some great drive. It's high on the "wish I'd have kept that" list. I was running it in stereo with the Trenton I had - made for some very cool tones.


----------



## Ti-Ron

davetcan said:


> You win the internet
> 
> I don't feel quite so bad any more.


I'm wondering if Sneaky have money left to buy a guitar to play those amps...


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> I'm wondering if Sneaky have money left to buy a guitar to play those amps...


Let's just say we'd better not start a guitar thread


----------



## Ti-Ron

My turn:

- Parlophone (?), A bass amp, with a drilled metal plate in front of the spaker (!!!), solid state;
- Beckemer (?), a small amp, by a Québec compagny, solid state;
- Peavey Bandit 112, this thing was huge and METAL!, solid state;
- Silverface '73 Fender Champ, first tube amp, repaired it, modded it... wish I keeped it too;
- Swart Atomic Space Tone, still own it;
- Fender 30, a tweaker's dream, but had to pay school debts;
- Orange Tiny Terror, first release, got it in trade, never plugged it, sold it to pay school depts;
- Mesa Boogie Mark 1 RI - Getting serious but was too boxy and "complicated" for me;
- Traynor YBA-1, still own it!


----------



## hipfan

Randall Stereo Chorus
Hiwatt Custom 100
Pod XT Live
Fryette Memphis
Reeves Custom 50 Jimmy with power scaling

The Hiwatt was my first amp - the Randall was bought as a gift from my parents for my brother and I, but the Hiwatt was my first purchase. I still have the Randall and use it as a practice amp, but I've never really considered it an amp that I "use". Sold the Hiwatt after having it for about 10 years. It was amazing, but it was just too much of an amp. Went to the POD until I could figure out what I wanted next. Had the Memphis for 2 years, until I came upon a trade opportunity this past November to get the Reeves, and back to the Hiwatt sound. The Memphis was great, but I'm super happy with the Reeves (especially with the power scaling option).


----------



## James

cool topic....

I started in the early sixties....

blackface Princeton

then a then a Princeton reverb

black face deluxe reverb

Ampeg VT22 (started to play larger gigs)

blackface super-reverb (head only - on top of a 4X12 marshall sloped upper cabinet - probably my most favorite set up)

Yamaha PG-1 preamp / Yamaha P2100 power amp - on top of a 2x12 JBL cabinet - I was going for a super clean sound in those days)

1960 tweed bassman 4x10 (the real deal - got it from a friend years ago - it needed some work - they do sound awesome - since sold it to a fine fellow in Ontario)

63 Vibro-verb re-issue (my current amp - changed speakers right away - still exploring tube options - )

Lots of cool stuff on everyone's lists!


----------



## garrettdavis275

Keep it coming! I'm showing my wife some of these lists and she's impressed by my comparative restraint!!!


----------



## StevieMac

I've been conspicuous in my absence here folks, but for good reason. Quite simply...You can't HANDLE the truth! %h(*&


----------



## Ti-Ron

We want the truth!

We want the truth!

And pics to prove it!


----------



## StevieMac

Ti-Ron said:


> We want the truth!
> 
> We want the truth!
> 
> And pics to prove it!



No pics! (too much bandwidth required). Here's some of the Fender stuff though, owned/restored _in the past 10 years_, as an example...

*Tweed era*

’59 5F6-A Bassman
’60 5F6-A Bassman

*Brown era*

’62 6G2 Princeton
’63 6G2 Princeton
’64 6G2 “tuxedo” Princeton
’61 6G3 Deluxe
’62 6G3 Deluxe
’63 6G3 Deluxe
’60 6G4 Super
’61 6G4-A Super *x 2*
’62 6G4-A Super
’61 6G5 Pro
’61 6G6 Bassman
’62 6G6-A Bassman
’63 6G6-B Bassman
’62 6G11 Vibrolux (chopped to a head)
’60 5G12 Concert
’61 6G12 Concert
’62 6G12 Concert

*BF & SF era (combos & heads)*

’64 Champ
’66 Vibro Champ
’64 Princeton Reverb
’65 Princeton Reverb
’66 Princeton Reverb
’70 Princeton Reverb
’73 Princeton Reverb
’76 Princeton Reverb *x 3*
’78 Princeton Reverb
’80 Princeton Reverb *x 2*
’81 Princeton Reverb
’64 Deluxe Reverb *x 2*
’65 Deluxe Reverb
’66 Deluxe Reverb *x 2*
’67 Deluxe Reverb
’68 Deluxe Reverb
’69 Deluxe Reverb
’80 Deluxe Reverb *x 2*
’81 Deluxe Reverb
’82 Deluxe Reverb
’67 Vibrolux Reverb
’76 Vibrolux Reverb
’81 Vibrolux Reverb *x 2*
’64 Super Reverb
’66 Super Reverb *x 2*
’67 Super Reverb
’69 Super Reverb
’71 Super Reverb
’73 Super Reverb
’65 Pro Reverb *x 2*
’66 Pro Reverb *x 4*
’67 Pro Reverb
’68 Pro Reverb
’69 Pro Reverb
’70 Pro Reverb *x 2*
’72 Pro Reverb
’66 Twin Reverb *x 2*

’65 Deluxe (chopped to a head)
’64 transitional Bassman
’66 Bassman *x 2*
’68 Bassman
’65 Tremolux
’65 Band Master
’66 Band Master
’67 Band Master
’68 Band Master
’68 Band Master Reverb *x 4*
’69 Band Master Reverb *x 3*
’70 Band Master Reverb

*Rivera era*

Champ II
Super Champ *x 3*
Princeton Reverb II *x 2*
Deluxe Reverb II
Fender 30 *x 2*
Fender 75

*Recent Fenders*

’63 Brown VibroVerb Reissue *x 3*
’64 BF VibroVerb “Diaz Mods ” Reissue *x 2*
’65 DRRI
’66 PRRI
’68 Custom Princeton Reverb *x 3*
Custom Vibrolux Amp
Vibro King *x 2*
Tone Master
Dual Professional *x 2*

*Fender Clones*

Tweed Champ *x 3*
Tweed Deluxe *x 5*
Brown Princeton
Brown Deluxe
Brown Concert
Blonde Twin


----------



## bzrkrage

Sneaky said:


> Probably forgetting a few, but these have passed through my hands over the past 15 years or so, most of them are long gone.
> Fender:
> Vibrolux Reverb (‘67)
> Super Reverb (‘67)
> Bassman head (‘72)
> Tremolux head and cab (‘65)
> Concert (‘60)
> Deluxe (‘62)
> Deluxe (‘66)
> Princeton (‘64)
> Princeton (‘65)
> Deluxe Reverb (‘72)
> Princeton Reverb (‘70)
> Tweed Pro (‘52)
> Super Champ (‘82)
> SF Twin Reverb
> Super Twin Reverb
> SF Quad Reverb
> SF Vibro Champ
> Twin Professional (modded by Mill Hill Amps)
> Tweed Blues Deville 4x10
> Others:
> Victoria Low Power twin
> Matchless Clubman head
> Two Rock Emerald 50 head
> Two Rock “Bassman”
> Bad Cat Hot Cat 2x12 combo
> Bad Cat custom head
> Roccaforte HG100 head
> Freidman modded Metro JTM45 head
> Magic ZII-V 1x12 combo
> Trainwreck Express clone (Kanewreck)
> Trainwreck Rocket clone (Kanewreck)
> Mesa Boogie MkI RI 1x12 (walnut cab)
> Mesa Boogie MkIII 1x12 (imbuya cab)
> Vox AC50 head
> Vox AC30HWH
> Vox AC30HW combo (mahogany cab)
> Vox Berkley II head & cab
> Snake River AC30 clone
> Line 6 Flextone II 2x10
> Dr Z MAZ 18R 2x10
> Dr Z Prescription head
> Dr Z Carmen Ghia head and cab
> Valco Supreme (late 40’s)
> Valco Supreme (late 40’s) labeled “McKinney”
> Valco Supreme (late 40’s) labeled “Branson”
> Gibson GA20 (early 50’s)
> Gibson GA20 (late 50’s)
> Gibson GA8 modded by Scumbag Amps
> Flot A Tone 1x12 combo (late 50’s)
> Barlen 1x12 combo (Fenderish, 2 x 6v6, made in Saskatchewan)
> Marshall 1987X head
> Komet 60
> Soldano Astro Verb 1x12 combo
> Park 50w head (60’s)
> Selmer 50w head (60’s)
> Traynor Bass Mate head (60’s)
> Traynor Bass Mate head (again)
> Bedrock 50w 1x12 combo
> Top Hat Club Royale 2x12 combo
> Top Hat Club Deluxe 1x12 combo
> 5E3 Deluxe Clone
> Komet 60 clone
> Straub Cantus
> Peavey Classic 50 4x10
> Hartke LH500 Bass Amp and Ampeg 2x10 cab.


Of these Sneaky, what do you have now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

I looked at some of those lists and thought 'that's a lot of amps'. Then I did mine. I was surprised that it was much more than I initial thought it would be.

Anyhoo, to the best of my reco:

Verlage 115 (made in SK? Don't know if it was tube or ss or what)
Kustom 210 SS, blue tuck ‘n roll
Peavey Deuce 212 hybrid
Fender Twin Reverb 212
Peavey Bandit 112 SS
Fender Princeton 65* SS (X2) for my ‘80s stereo chorus thing (still have one, out on perma-loan)
Fender SF Champ (back in SK, left for practice, I think it’s been lost or sold in a move L )
Peavey Prowler 112
Mesa Roadster 212 (OMFG, heavy)
Masco PA head* - from the 40’s, 2 6L6, refurbed for guitar
Fender DRRI*
Vox Night Train*
Traynor 115 combo bass amp*
Sunn T50C w/ 112 extension cab*
Mesa LoneStar Special 112 (gold) with 112 closed-back cabinet*
Traynor YBA-1 Mod1 and vertical 212 cabinet*
Trinity TC-15*
Trinity 5E3 head*
Mesa Thiele 112 w/ EVM-12L*
Freyette Power Station*


I thought Stevie might have used all of the electrons on the internet for his list, but I guess there were a few left!


----------



## keto

I withdraw any pretentions to the throne I may have had. Stevie's had more Fender's than I've had amps of all brands lol


----------



## corailz

There's some long lists on this post! We really are addicted and freakin' gearheads!

Here is my list;

Old all tubes 5-10watts sears amp
Peavey Bandit 112
Yamaha G100-410
Traynor YCV40 WR
Gibson GA-5
Mesa Boogie F-50
Orange Tiny Terror
Egnator Rebel 20
Mesa Boogie BlueAngel
BlackStar Studio HT20H
Zinky Blue Velvet
Mesa Boogie Single Rectifier 
2011 Tophat Club Royale (Current)
1977 Traynor YRM-1 Reverb Master (Current)


----------



## Budda

Jeez Steve. Save one for when I can afford it


----------



## StevieMac

Budda said:


> Jeez Steve. Save one for when I can afford it


Ha ha! To be fair...I only kept one!

After servicing & tweaking them all, I have passed along a good number of the amps to our members here....simply at cost. The rest went to musician friends & local players or, on occasion, international buyers where I may have actually turned a profit. Only 1 slipped through Quality Control (intermittent problem due to a cold solder joint) so I took it back, repaired it immediately, and found another loving home for it. Other than that, I've had no complaints from folks here or from any other owners . I don't mind saying...that feels really good.


----------



## Budda

Well after that 76 pro reverb, I want another vintage combo. They just sound so nice.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Is there a prize for the shortest list?

1964: Fender Princeton (transition version, white knobs, no reverb). Used with high school rock band. Bought new in 1964 for $110. Damn, wish I had it today.
1966: Traynor YBA1 Bassmaster with matching 2x12 Traynor cab. Used with much louder high school rock band. Damn, wish I had it today.

.....40 year pause for school, career, family, that kind of stuff......

2006: started playing semi-seriously again............

Traynor YCV20WR. Basement use only. Was not too sad to see this one go.
1976 Fender Vibrolux Reverb (blackfaced). Basement, oops, l_ower level_ music room use only. Still going strong.
2013 Trinity Tramp (built from kit), paired with a Vox 2x12. Amazingly clean/clear little powerhouse.

Guitars, though? That's a different story.


----------



## dtsaudio

blueshores_guy said:


> Is there a prize for the shortest list?


Mine's not much longer.
Guitar
Beltone - funny purple thing
Traynor Studio Mate
Peavey 212 Chorus
Several small Traynor practice amps
Session Sessionette 75
Presently use a custom tube amp made from the above Session cabinet

Bass
Fender Bassman (technically not mine, but I used it for two years)
Traynor Bassmate with 6-10 cabinet
Peavey Centurian with single 15 cabinet
2 or 3 Traynor solid state practice amps

If anybody ever finds a Traynor Studio Mate with oversized output and power transformers and 6L6GC tubes in it, chances are that was mine. I should never have done it, but it was a beast.

List was longer than I thought.


----------



## xinu

In the ’70s
-Sunn Sonic I-40
-Acoustic 150
In the ’80s
-kids
In the ‘90s
-Peavey Classic 30
-Fender DeVille
In the ’00s
-Messa Nomad 
-Marshall DSL 100
-Paul ??
-Fender SF Twin Reverb
-VOX AC15TBX Korg 
-Seymour Duncan Convertible 100 Combo
-*Fender SF Champ
In the ‘10s
-Traynor YGM-3 Reissue
-*Ampeg GVT5
-*Yamaha THR10c
-*Stephenson Custom Reverb Combo

*Still have favourites


----------



## cboutilier

I still own all of the amps I've ever had. Although I did borrow a Mustang I for a while.

I started with a ~2001 Roland Cube 15 with my first guitar.

When I started playing seriously a year ago I bought an Epiphone Valve Jr head with the matching 1x12 cabinet.

I then picked up a 60s Pepco Riviera 725 1x15 cab, and went on a hunt for more Pepco gear.

I picked up a couple of project heads: 
1973 Pepco Riviera 730 
~1965 Pepco Model 211

Last night I picked up a Crate VC5212 combo for my big amp needs.


----------



## Lincoln

first amp was from the 60's. 8" combo, 2 or 3 watts
Garnet Celebrity - 12" combo
Garnet Herzog
no-name twin reverb clone made in Japan (mid 70's)
Garnet Pro 200
Crate Blue Voodoo
5F1 clone 12" combo
Valve Junior head
Fender Princeton 65+
Fender G-Deck
Ford (Pine) bass amp (single 6V6, 15" combo)
5E3 Deluxe clone
6G2 Princeton clone
5C5 Pro clone
BF Princeton Reverb clone
BF Deluxe Reverb clone
SF Vibro Champ clone
Currently working on a Tweed bassman and a BF Super Reverb


----------



## Lola

I am very embarrassed to say that I have only ever owned 2 amps. I am definitely a novice! Most of you guys are hard core! lol Your all really sick! lol


----------



## Moosehead

Marshall mini stack - first amp owned
Marshall valvestate vs100 combo
1983 jcm 800 4210 1x12
*1981 jcm 800 2204/4010 1x12
*Old carpet covered Randall rg100es - monster of an amp for s.s.
Pod 2.0
Fender rumble 60
*vox ac4tvh

*=I still own it


----------



## Alex

Lola said:


> I am very embarrassed to say that I have only ever owned 2 amps. I am definitely a novice! Most of you guys are hard core! lol Your all really sick! lol


I had two amps for the first 18 years….after joining the forums it was downhill…

speaking of downhill….just received today a Tone King Imperial MkII….2 channel amp with trem and reverb circuits and a built in attenuator. Great sounding amp - I had the volume at 4 on each channel and it is plenty loud but very musical. I stacked a boost and BB preamp from the Fractal FX8 on the lead channel and had a killer singing lead tone with controllable feedback. I can also live all day on the clean channel. I'm experimenting with the attenuator now and the lowest setting is a true bedroom volume and almost a whisper. All in all, a great grab and go amp (35 lbs or so).


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> I am very embarrassed to say that I have only ever owned 2 amps. I am definitely a novice! Most of you guys are hard core! lol *Your all really sick!* lol


I agree. I have had 5 but I can only see me having one or two more and only if I started gigging.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Fender Mustang I (V.2) and still own it.

Drops the mic...

EDIT: I don't really have a mic.


----------



## knight_yyz

Fender DSP 15
Fender Blues junior
Fender Vibroverb Reissue

I would love to score a Tone King Falcon or Falcon Grande as my next amp


----------



## High/Deaf

Lincoln said:


> Ford (Pine) bass amp (single 6V6, 15" combo)


Have you (over)driven a Ford lately?


----------



## fretzel

Started out with a borrowed amp. Old piece of crap that wasn't grounded. I found out when I went to step on the balcony with guitar in hand. LOL 
Roland Cube 40 Chorus
A friend gave me his Peavey Stage 15(think that's what it's called)
Evil Twin(hated it, mind you the speakers never got broken in)
I also had 2 small tube heads that had one volume and one tone. Played these through a Yorkville 2x12. 
Line 6 Duoverb. Made a bad roadside trade with this. F'in rose coloured glasses!!! LOL 
Traynor YCS50 combo
Fender Superchamp x2
Marshall SL5
And one bass amp....
Fender Bronco 40


----------



## Lincoln

High/Deaf said:


> Have you (over)driven a Ford lately?


Yes, as a matter of fact I have. It breaks up nicely. Being a Ford guy, I had to have this amp when I saw it








sorry about the dust eh, I should have wiped it off


----------



## cboutilier

Lincoln said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact I have. It breaks up nicely. Being a Ford guy, I had to have this amp when I saw it
> View attachment 17828
> 
> sorry about the dust eh, I should have wiped it off


That must be a Pepco stencil brand! I can't read the CSA # from that picture, but that is a classic Pine faceplate. Looks a lot like my Model 211 (minus the Reverb).


----------



## Lincoln

cboutilier said:


> That must be a Pepco stencil brand! I can't read the CSA # from that picture, but that is a classic Pine faceplate. Looks a lot like my Model 211 (minus the Reverb).


It's Pepco all the way. Model 207 bass amp. SA19952. Inside is written "M.P. 11/17/72"
The tremolo only has a speed knob and is really harsh. I wish it had reverb instead.

I couldn't help but notice that I'm the only one so far to admit to ever owning a Crate amp. That's embarrassing.


----------



## white buffalo

Traynor YCV-40

Mesa Boogie Mk IV + Mesa 4x12 + Orange 2x12 (the 2x12 was pretty much just a glorified shelf for my pedals) 

Swart AST 

Bruno Underground 30 + Bruno 4x12 

JMI AC-15 Twin 

JMI AC-30 

/13 FTR-37 + /13 2x12 

Komet Concorde 

They're all gone except the Bruno Underground 30 reverb head and /13 2x12; it's the best amp I've _ever _played- none of the others came even remotely close. 
I purchased that amp (, the Bruno 4x12 and Komet Concorde) from Ultrasound Studios in NYC back in '07 and it's been doing it for me ever since. 
Every other amp I'd had come through since has been "just for fun". I do miss the Swart and Komet from time to time though. The Komet through the Bruno 4x12 (which was custom made for it) was truly a force to be reckoned with. 
I've never been one of those amp guys who get a few a year to try out. I like what I like and don't see a need for anything else. That said, wouldn't mind a Tex EF86, an old Plexi and a blackface Fender of some sort...


----------



## cboutilier

Lincoln said:


> It's Pepco all the way. Model 207 bass amp. SA19952. Inside is written "M.P. 11/17/72"
> The tremolo only has a speed knob and is really harsh. I wish it had reverb instead.
> 
> I couldn't help but notice that I'm the only one so far to admit to ever owning a Crate amp. That's embarrassing.


I played through a Blonde Crate Vintage Club 30 or 50 at an Open Mic one night (Its behind me in my Avatar). One of the guys brought it out, and I plugged into it for a set or two while someone else was using my Valve Jr. I was blown away by the tone I was getting with my ES-335 through it, and so was the guy that owned it! When I saw my VC5212 on Kijiji the other day, for a really good price, I had to jump on it. I'm really enjoying the tones I'm getting from it. It is heavy as hell, and ridiculously loud, but I like it.
It actually has me contemplating designing my own circuit, with the VC50 circuit as a starting point and handwiring a 2x10 combo amp. I'm thinking 4x 6V6 running hot like a Deluxe Reverb.


----------



## blakestyger

Sold:
Started with a 1964 Gibson Melody Maker and a Johnson combo 1-12" w/tremolo.
1967 Fender Jaguar
A Gibson head and cab (late 50s early 60s)
A pair of Roland combos w/1-12" each
Traynor digital amp 1-12"
Fender Champion DSP
Peavey Bandit 1-12"
Fender Twin Reverb Reissue (sold)
Peavey Delta Blues (sold)
-------
still have:
Fender The Twin (1997) combo
Fender Custom Vibrolux Reverb (blackface) combo
Fender 68 Custom Vibrolux Reverb (silverface reissue) combo
Fender Deluxe Reverb combo
Fender Deville 2-12 combo, made in USA
Fender Blues Deville 4-10 combo, tweed
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe III combo and extension cab
Fender Super Reverb (made in 2000)
Dr Z Maz 18 w/reverb 2-10" (2011)
Fender Ultra Chorus, made in USA, 2-12"
Ibanez head and cab (5-15 watts)
Bugera V22 combo
Bugera V55 combo
VOX AC 15C1


----------



## Stonehead

Peavey Bandit 10 watt > Vantage 20 > Crate GT3500h > Fender CyberTwin se > Fender HotRod Custom > Marshall Vintage Modern > Vox ACT4V >Mesa Boogie 5:50 > Fender Princeton Chorus > Peavey Viper > Peavey Delta Blues > Mesa Boogie Mark V > Traynor YVC20WR >Traynor YGL2 > EVH 5150III > Fender EC Tremolux > Mashall SL 5 > Marshall DSL 100 > Fender Princeton Reverb >Marshall Offset > Marshall JMP 1 > Marshall DSL 40C > Hughes & Kettner Switchblade > Blackstar HT60 >Mesa Boogie 5:50 + > Traynor YBA1 Mod1 > Mesa Boogie ElectraDyne.

The only amps i have left are the Princeton Chorus and the ElectraDyne.


----------



## tomsy49

Seeing some of these lists my initial thought was "that's a lot of money!!" but then I thought about the sheer joy I get when a new piece of gear arrives at my door and that leads me to think about the number of times some some of you must have had these elated feeling with these long lists of amps arriving at your door and plugging them in for the first time. My amp list is pretty pedestrian compared to most of you and leads me to realize that maybe I should up my budget and get something that I would be happy with long term. But anyhow here is my list

Roland Cube 40X
Peavey Valveking 112
Peavey Vypyr 30
Epiphone Valve Junior
Bugera 6262
Peavey 6505+ 112
Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 18c
Orange Crush 20RT

Direct to PA solutions
Line 6 Pod HD500x
Line 6 Firehawk
Tech 21 RK5

Currently i don't own any amplifier. Trying to figure out what kind of amp will keep me satisfied for more than week.


----------



## jcayer

1977: Heatkit 25W transistor ... sold it long ago ...

...20 years off...


Axe80 P1 homemade 5W tube amp
1/4W tube amp (homemade)
Pepco riviera 725 ( http://www.jcayer.com/bricolages/renoamp.htm )
Roland cube 60


----------



## gtrguy

This is pretty sick now that I think about it... * for the ones I still have

From first on up through-

80's
Aria AG35R... little solid state with reverb and switchable overdrive
Northland 1x15 Tube amp (borrowed with the Aria used as a preamp to drive the Northland)
Sunn Sonaro head with 1x15 cab (as above, borrowed and used with the Aria)
Rexx 1602/601/5112 (the first real giggable amp, that stayed with me for a few years)

90's
*1966 Fender Twin Reverb (replaced the Rexx and was much better suited to the band I was in at the time)
*1981 Marshall JCM800 2203 and 4x12" (got this shortly after the Twin Reverb)
1983 Marshall JCM800 2204 (2nd best Marshall I've heard after the 2203 but having 2 JCM800's seemed like overkill and I sold the 2204 after a couple years)

2000's
*1967 Fender Deluxe Reverb (one of the last blackface amps, this one was/is my main amp)
Mesa Boogie Maverick 2x12" (was too good a deal to pass up and sounded great... but waaaay to heavy)
* No name Canadian amp with reverb and trem (this was just a stupid deal at $25... sounded decent but a big cabinet with a tiny 8" speaker)
*1966 Super Reverb (sold this briefly but bought it back, was too good to pass up)
Blockhead BLK100 and a Marshall 1960HW(great sounding amp but just too loud, plus I had the JCM800 2203, kept the cab)
*1976 Marshall JMP 2203 and 4x12 (First of the master volume Marshalls, modded with an fx loop)
1964 Fender Bassman (this is one I wish I still had... AA864 circuit and I got it for $50)
1965 Fender Vibro Champ x 2 (again, just one of those weird deals that comes along)
1949(or 1950) Fender Princeton (the oldest Fender I've had my hands one, this one is in need of some love and I just haven't found the time)
*Garnet 2x12"...(Not sure of the model, 2x6L6 combo with a single EV SRO12L... my gf rescued this one fromn the neighbor's trash!)
*Soultone 20W Marshall 2061 clone and Marshall 1x12" (Built this one from Soultone kit... great amp and works really well alongside the Deluxe Reverb)
*Rexx 1602 (x2) 601, and 5112 (x3) (Return of the Rexx stuff... these just kind of came along and I jumped on out of nostalgia more than anything. Planning on using the cabs for a Wet/Dry/Wet stereo setup at some point)

There are definitely a few other cabs and probably one or two amps that I've forgotten about. Yes... definitely sick.


----------



## BSTheTech

Still have them all. Hate the hassle of selling stuff.

Peavey Bandit
Traynor YCV-20
THD Univalve
Orange Tiny Terror
Orange Dark Terror
Fender Mustang V
Marshall JCM-1

Looking for a nice Marshall 1987x or 2204, possibly a Mesa, or a Fargen, or a Victory Sherriff...


----------



## keithb7

My amp path started out slow and with no forks in the road. Then I got through my 20's. Marriage, kids, mortgage, life. I'm older now and in my mid 40's. Amps have
become a priority. I came full circle I guess. I started in 1983 or so with a $80 original 5E3. That wasn't cool enough sounding to a young teenager. I parked it in the
closet and got a Solid State Princeton Chorus. I sold the Tweed 5E3. Went through some SS amps, then a Carvin MTS. Then I finally bought my first vintage Fender BF
amp about 5 years ago. My 64 Bandmaster with matching cab. Today I only own vintage Fender amps. From my 12W 6G2 from 1964 to my 1973 Twin Reverb. Not seen
in the photo is a 1962 Blonde Twin. I am currently restoring it. The cab is with Greg Hopkins in St. Luis getting some work. I am dying to get it back soon. Here they are now. I've gone through every one of them personally. Re-capped and tuned up everything as needed. They all play and sound great. I figure 25 or so more years of collecting, I should have a pretty decent package.


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Eatons 10 watt something
> Heath Kit (fried while jamming)
> Traynor 4-channel bandmaster
> Traynor YGl3 212 combo
> Marshall JCM800 (x2 (lost 1st one in a studio break in))
> * Marshall 75reverb 112 combo
> Hiwatt Custom 100 (Hylight era)
> * Micro-Marshall (9v battery)
> * Rivera Fandango 212 combo
> * Traynor Quarterhorse
> 
> * still have


latest addition

* Marshall DSL40 112


----------



## Dorian2

- Peavey Bandit 65
- Marshall JCM 800*
- ART Attack Module 120**
- Peaveey Valve King 112
- Fender Blues Jr. III Limited Edition Tweed
- Blackstar HT 20 Studio

* No longer own
** Ripped apart and in pieces in my storage room


----------



## Darjames

Peavy bandit
Arc (can't remember the model)
Marshall jcm 900
Line 6 spider x2 (both literally blew up)
Line 6 HD 147

Now I own:
Mesa dual rec
Kemper
Fender Blues jr
Vox Brian May
Starlet 107 that came with the purchase of my 1936/37 Gibson E-150 lap steel


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I started playing in the late 70's as a kid and it wasn't until the 80's that I really started looking and listening to just how important my choice of amp was for the tones I wanted top achieve. Back then "high gain" was solid state ie; Randall. As tube amps started getting modded in the early 80's "high gain" became more accessible.
So my amp evolution strted with Traynor (SS) then to Peavey (SS) I really liked the peavey for it's channel switching and such, the clean tones were pretty good, the high gain tones were pretty cool but the crunch tones sucked. I then got a JCM800 (half stack). After that I tried a Fender Blackface, then Back to Marshall with another JCM800 (2x12 combo) then back to a Randall (SS), then Rockman... then then Soldano/Music Man for cleans... Koch... Randall (MTS)... then back to Soldano... then I discovered Mesa... Roadking.... Roadster... Dual Rec... Mini Rec Then EVH... then a 69 Plexi which I still have and now ReVv Generator 7-40.
The ReVv is by far the best amp I've owned!


----------



## purpleplexi

Not in order.

Carlsboro practice amp
Crate combo of some kind
Marshall JCM 800 (I've owned several of these over the years)
Marshall Valvestate
Peavey XXX
Peavey 5150 II (I've owned this amp several times - maybe 4 to 6 times... not sure)
Fender Deluxe Reverb
Fender blues Deluxe
Fender Champ (1970s)
Fender Princeton reverb (1970s)
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe
Crate power block
Evil Robot (Hand wired edition)
Bogner Shiva
Bogner 101b Ecstasy
Friedman BE100
Marshall 4010 x 2
Mesa Lonestar
Mesa Mark III
Mesa Dual Rectifier
Mesa Single rectifier - owned twice
Mesa Mark IV
Mesa F100
Roland Micro Cube
Marshall JCM 900 MKIII
Laney head (GC 100 or something)
Marshall Vintage Modern head
Numerous Cabs (Marshall 4x12s, Mesa 4x12, Mesa 2x12, Mesa Thiele - too many to mention)
Marshall mini amps - several
Randall RG50 (mid 80's - Killer tone!)
Fender Gdec
Line 6 Spider valve
Line 6 spider IV
Scholtz Rockman
Traynor YCV100 or 80... not sure
Budda SD30 combo
Mesa Boogie Stiletto Deuce
Rivera R55-112 - Owned this amp at least 3 times
Rivera Suprema - Owned this 2 times



Currently still own: 2 x Marshall 4010s, BE100 head, 5150 II head, 4x12 Marshall cab w/ greenbacks, 1x12 Mesa Thiele.

Edited several times to add more amps that I forgot about.


----------



## Budda

@purpleplexi How would you compare the Shiva to the XTC?


----------



## WCGill

Sorry, not PP here, but the Shiva's gain channel is a giant POS.


----------



## purpleplexi

Budda said:


> @purpleplexi How would you compare the Shiva to the XTC?


The Shiva, in my opinion, has a great clean tone and a totally crap drive tone - I hated it - couldn't sell it quick enough. 

The XTC on the other hand is ALL KILLER. A MONSTER of an amp. That amp has so many great sounds in it - it's an amazing piece of engineering. The only reason I sold it is because it's too complex for my tastes (all the options) - I felt like it was kind of wasted on me because I don't use that many different tones. In my opinion there is no better amp - there are others on par with it but better? I don't think so. 

Sold the Bogner XTC to a studio owner from Toronto - a perfect place for an amp like that.


----------



## WCGill

Really, none better? That's a pretty tall order.


----------



## purpleplexi

WCGill said:


> Really, none better? That's a pretty tall order.


Yeah, that's my opinion - It sounds amazing on every channel with multiple options to get different tones on each channel. If he made a stand-alone head that was just the "blue" channel I'd buy it tomorrow. 

You think what I say is a tall order? Aren't you the guy who says you make the "best plexi in the world"? LOL


----------



## Budda

@purpleplexi Have you tried the Bogner Blue pedal? I had a jam opportunity to try the Uberschall and that was it.


----------



## WCGill

purpleplexi said:


> Yeah, that's my opinion - It sounds amazing on every channel with multiple options to get different tones on each channel. If he made a stand-alone head that was just the "blue" channel I'd buy it tomorrow.
> 
> You think what I say is a tall order? Aren't you the guy who says you make the "best plexi in the world"? LOL


Yup, did so, with ;-) behind the claim. This is solely for legal and insurance requirements and so the eminent GC members don't think I have a swollen cranium. That being said, modded Plexi's are not my thing, don't do any.


----------



## JimiGuy7

JCM 800 4210
Traynor YCV40WR
Fender Bassman 10 head
Marshall JCM 2000 DSL 50
Peavey JSX
Silvertone 1484
Traynor YBA-2B
Mesa Boogie SOB head
JCM 800 4212
Lifco head
Peavey 5150 212
Orange TH30
Orange Tiny Terror Combo
Marshall JMP-1 with Mesa 20/20
Fender HR Deville
Fender Bassman 10
Fender Silverface Super Reverb
Fender 65 Super Reverb
Fender Blackface Bassman
Fender Silverface Twin Reverb
Fender 65 Twin Reverb
Fender Super Sonic
Mesa Dual Rectifier Solo
Peavey Ultra
Peavey 6505+
Ceriatone 36rp
Ceriatone 1987x
Mesa 5:25 Express Plus
Vox AC30CC2X
Vox AC30CC2
Vox AC4TV
Blackheart Little Giant
Marshall JCM 900 Dual Reverb
Marshall JCM2000 TSL100
Rocktron Prophecy with Peavey 60/60
Fender 75
FORTIN Hulk Clone
FUCHS Blackjack 21

Ouch!!!!! I never realized it was this many!!! Sad part is, I know I am forgetting some.


----------



## High/Deaf

WCGill said:


> Really, none better? That's a pretty tall order.


I find those that speak with such absolutes don't have any idea how big the world really is. It ain't my job to show 'em, I'm sure they'll find out on their own some day (when they play one of the 100's of amps they haven't played yet and find the best one again........and again). Experience is a great educator.


----------



## bolero

I've gone through a bunch of stuff, only to find that what I had originally was just as good & versatile as the flavour-of-the-month amps people rave about on TGP etc

However, you cannot make an informed decision unless you have personally used the stuff...so it was a fun journey


Now I am back to focusing on creating music, rather than tinkering with stuff


----------



## purpleplexi

High/Deaf said:


> I find those that speak with such absolutes don't have any idea how big the world really is. It ain't my job to show 'em, I'm sure they'll find out on their own some day (when they play one of the 100's of amps they haven't played yet and find the best one again........and again). Experience is a great educator.


I find those who practice the unfortunate "art" of psychobabble and mild trolling on guitar forums while also, amazingly enough, sounding like a drunk cowboy... are OK with me.


----------



## georgemg

My list is pretty short, but it's actually longer than I thought it would be before I started writing it down:

Sears practice amp
Peavey Audition Chorus
Real tube preamp/Mosvalve power amp
Marshall Micro Stack
Fender Twin Amp
Fender Deluxe Reverb Reissue*
Fender Twin Reverb Reissue*
Fender Vibroverb
Fender Mustang*

Still have the '*' ones. The Deluxe is the one I've had the longest (17 years) and I don't see myself ever selling it.


----------



## dcole

I have had a semi-weird list of amplification options:

Marshall 15 watt solid state 
Marshall 15 watt solid state into Lloyd stereo for more volume
Boss MT-2 - 50 watt Pioneer Stero Amp - Peavey BW 15" cab
Randall RH100 - Behringer 4x12 cab
Epiphone Valve Junior
Garnet Pro 200 "super" - Garnet 4x12 (last band I was in)
Fender G-DEC 30 (current amp)
"Copper Top" - Marshall 1965B cab (current amp)

My little "Copper Top" is an old single channel PA amp from the 50's that I rebuilt as basically a Marshall/Watkins 18 watt amp but with the 6AQ5's that were in it.


----------



## High/Deaf

purpleplexi said:


> I find those who practice the unfortunate "art" of psychobabble and mild trolling on guitar forums while also, amazingly enough, sounding like a drunk cowboy... are OK with me.


Yes, when you play that roll, you are at least amusing. Your arrogant, 'I've played ever amp in the world and let me tell you what, you dumbasses' persona is somewhat more tiring. Try and keep it amusing with the drunken guy, K?


----------



## purpleplexi

High/Deaf said:


> Yes, when you play that roll, you are at least amusing. Your arrogant, 'I've played ever amp in the world and let me tell you what, you dumbasses' persona is somewhat more tiring. Try and keep it amusing with the drunken guy, K?


How about you just mind your own business, cause no one is asking your advice, and I'll keep doing exactly as I please? Let's try that first.


----------



## King Loudness

purpleplexi said:


> The Shiva, in my opinion, has a great clean tone and a totally crap drive tone - I hated it - couldn't sell it quick enough.
> 
> The XTC on the other hand is ALL KILLER. A MONSTER of an amp. That amp has so many great sounds in it - it's an amazing piece of engineering. The only reason I sold it is because it's too complex for my tastes (all the options) - I felt like it was kind of wasted on me because I don't use that many different tones. In my opinion there is no better amp - there are others on par with it but better? I don't think so.
> 
> Sold the Bogner XTC to a studio owner from Toronto - a perfect place for an amp like that.


My experience mirrored yours pretty well. I had an XTC and absolutely loved it. Sold it due to it being more than I needed at the time. A buddy/forum member picked it up a few years ago and he's still enjoying it I think. I tried a Shiva that came through my shop for repair work and I just couldn't get into it at all... very grainy and not at all what I was expecting. 

W.


----------



## purpleplexi

King Loudness said:


> My experience mirrored yours pretty well. I had an XTC and absolutely loved it. Sold it due to it being more than I needed at the time. A buddy/forum member picked it up a few years ago and he's still enjoying it I think. I tried a Shiva that came through my shop for repair work and I just couldn't get into it at all... very grainy and not at all what I was expecting.
> 
> W.


That's exactly what I thought about the Shiva. I thought maybe I had a bad one or something. I always read that people said it was like a "souped up JCM 800" and I love 800's with a passion. It sounds nothing at all like an 800. 

The XTC on the other hand, like you said, is so freakin' sweet. I just couldn't stop futzing around with all the options long enough to actually "play it" and I didn't want to gig it because the one I had was showroom "mint". It was like an OCD nightmare with the tweaking. I can see myself buying another one for sure and going through all that insanity all over again. haha


----------



## theroan

In order from oldest to most recent. I've been pretty loyal to Mesa over the years.

Mesa F-30 (2006)
Mesa F-50 (2007)
Mesa Mark IV short head w/Avatar Traditional 2x12 then Mesa 2x12(2008)
Mesa Mark IV wide combo (2009)
Mesa Mark V w/2x12 vertical Mesa cab (2009)
Egnater Rebel 30 head with Tweaker 1x12 cab (2010)
Vox AC30C2X (2012)
Mesa Lonestar Special (2013)

Still have:
Mesa Mark V combo w/Mesa 1x12 wide cab (2011)
Mesa Royal Atlantic Head w/ Avatar Contemporary 4x12 (2016)

For Bass:
Peavey TKO 115 combo (1997)
SWR SM-400 w/Goliath 4x10 (2005)
Mesa Venture 2x10 combo (2010)
Mesa Walkabout Scout 1x12 (2011)

No longer have a bass amp


----------



## Kerry Brown

Kerry Brown said:


> Started out in the 70's with:
> 
> Some kind of Symphonic with a ten inch speaker.
> A Yamaha TA-60 with a weird trapezoid shaped foam speaker, amazing cleans even dimed.
> 
> Went acoustic for a while then quit playing for 35 years
> 
> Started playing again in 2012
> 
> Borrowed a Kustom 10 watt SS. Gave it back and purchased a
> Line 6 Spider II 210 never found a tone I liked so I sold it
> Blackstar HT-1RH with a HTV-112 cab, still have it, great practice amp
> Marshall MG50FX sold it cheap to a local musician whose amp quit the afternoon of a gig. I kind of wish I hadn't sold it. I liked the light weight and instant on. Sound was pretty decent.
> Traynor YCV50Blue 1x12 combo with Traynor YCX12 cab, still have it, looking to move it but not in a hurry
> Vox AC15C2, my number one right now
> 
> Possible future purchase: Was over at friend's place jamming over the holidays. He was playing a Gretsch Duane Eddy with a '65 Fender Princeton Reverb reissue. It was a sweet sounding rig. The GAS started flowing.


Thought I'd update this. This thread made me start thinking about amps. Since I posted the above I have added the following.

Sold the Traynor YCV50 Blue and Traynor YCX12
Got a Traynor DG15R SS in a trade for gear and sold it.
Acquired a Traynor YCV80Q in a trade, currently up for sale.
Bought an Orange Rocker 30.


----------



## Spinedriver

Over the years, I've had a what's what of budget gear.. 

1. Peavey Companion 15
2. a "720 K" 4 input combo amp that had 1 - 15" speaker and a reverb tank that said "manufactured by beautiful women in bikinis" inside of it. Sadly, the reverb tank 'went missing' when I took it in to get repaired somewhere.
3. a small rust colored tube amp of unknown origin that had 1 knob
4. A solid state Gibson G-20 combo that my step-dad got me for $20. (got it in '88 and still have it to this day)
5. Marshall Mosfet Lead 100 head.
6. Marshall 8100 Valvestate head (I actually used it as a bass head through a Peavey 1x15 cab).
7. Ampeg SVT-200 T
8 Trace Eliott bass head that I owned for 2 days before it started acting wonky & had to take it back.
9. Behringer BX4500H head (basically a knock off of an Ashdowne MAG 300 but with more power)
10. Crate Shockwave guitar head (sold the bass rig to play guitar in a band)
11. TubeWorks Mosvalve M-962 power amp that I ran a Pod XTL into.
12. Randall T2 head (hands down the best of the batch and later sold because I switched back to bass in the same band)
13. Mark Bass Little Mark II (the most recent and still have - paired with a Peavey TVX 4x10 cab)

It's quite the little list now that I think about it but I've never really had the patience to really save for a year or two to get a real high end amp. That and now that the wife & I have bought a house, I CAN get away with spending $100 or so every now again on a pedal but spending a couple grand on an amp AIN'T gonna happen when that money could go towards new doors, basement repairs, etc...


----------



## Spinedriver

theroan said:


> In order from oldest to most recent. I've been pretty loyal to Mesa over the years.
> 
> Mesa F-30 (2006)
> Mesa F-50 (2007)
> Mesa Mark IV short head w/Avatar Traditional 2x12 then Mesa 2x12(2008)
> Mesa Mark IV wide combo (2009)
> Mesa Mark V w/2x12 vertical Mesa cab (2009)
> Egnater Rebel 30 head with Tweaker 1x12 cab (2010)
> Vox AC30C2X (2012)
> Mesa Lonestar Special (2013)
> 
> Still have:
> Mesa Mark V combo w/Mesa 1x12 wide cab (2011)
> Mesa Royal Atlantic Head w/ Avatar Contemporary 4x12 (2016)
> 
> For Bass:
> Peavey TKO 115 combo (1997)
> SWR SM-400 w/Goliath 4x10 (2005)
> Mesa Venture 2x10 combo (2010)
> Mesa Walkabout Scout 1x12 (2011)
> 
> No longer have a bass amp


Amp list nothin'... I just wish I had the money you used to buy 'em all....


----------



## mrmatt1972

Ignoring bass amps I think the following is most if not all (in ordet I think)

Pignose
Vox pathfinder 15r (the very good solid state one)
Laney Pro Tube Lead 100
Traynor Bass Mate
Garnet stencil
Hugges and Kettner Metal Shredder
Lexicon Sig 284
Legend Rock n Roll hybrid
Unknown Garnet (pro-ish but not...)
Traynor Mark 3 2x12 with Weber Speakers
Traynor Mark 3 head
Blackheart Little Giant
Peavey Widsor Studio
Blackheart Handsome Devil
Laney Toni Iommi Gh100TI
Peavey classic 50 410
Laney Pro Tube Lead 50

I know there have been a few others. I have a problem...


----------



## Steve Adams

I have a small smattering of amps.

My first was a tiger 50w amp. I bought it from a LMS. It had 2 8" speakers I think, maybe they were tens. I cannot find any information on them. 
Then I sold it and was ampless for years.

I then finally bought a spider 120. that was JUNK. quickly traded it even for a valve JR and cab. I liked that but still was missing something.
Traded it, and a squire deluxe I wasn't vibing with for a mustang III.

I am running the Mustang III now and LOVE it. I am going to be replaceing the speaker, and taking it out of the stock cabinet and making something cooler. My buddy has a bunch of "real" amps that are in the mustang as well as a mustang III and we have fun A/B ing amps blind folded. You really can't tell the difference most of the time. The mustang series are keepers here. I am putting a 10" into my mustang 1 as well. 

Awesome party amp!


----------



## theroan

Spinedriver said:


> Amp list nothin'... I just wish I had the money you used to buy 'em all....


Well as you can see it was a slow progression. The initial investment was the F-30. From there it was trading or selling and then adding a little bit to the next purchase. Basically the gear version of bigger or better.


----------



## flyswatter

My list of individual amps over 32 years of playing would be too long and boring, so I'll boil it down:

1980s: Various oversized solid state dinosaurs (Yamaha, Acoustic, Peavey, etc.) from the 60s and 70s, bought for a couple of hundred dollars; mostly ruined by age or neglect in subsequent years. 

1990s: Discovery of the beauty of tubes! Large Garnet and Fender tube amps from the 70s; modded and upgraded to keep them in working order. 

2000s: Hiatus from full-time gigging. Small practice and modelling amps for home use. A Fender Mustang; Amplitube on the laptop; a Fender Super Champ. 

2010s: Return to gigging and a newfound interest in modding, building, and upgrading amps -- old Traynors and Pines brought up to modern spec. Discovery of the beauty of *Vox* -- a Cambridge, then an AC10, AC30 clone build in progress. 

Current arsenal:

- 1960s Pine 725 "Bassman"
- 1975 Traynor YBA-1
- 1980 Fender Super Reverb
- 2015 Vox AC-10
- various builds and Frankenstein projects in various states of completion


----------



## marcos

Hmm, pretty much everything out there except a Boogie amp since 1966. I think my first amp was a Regal from Canada circa 66 and now playing a brand new Brownie Princeton re-issue. Cant remember all the amps but a 64 Bandmaster i believe comes to mind and Traynor Custom from 1969. What a beast that was.


----------



## silvertonebetty

An brand x 
Nova 
Squier bp10?
Fender fm15r
Trainer dg15
An old Jordan 10
And an 79 mesa boogie mark2a
Possibly an vox ac30vr 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## brohymn2

Tiny stage solid state practise amp 
30 watt stage solid state
Line 6 spider 3 30 watt amp
20 watt peavey valve king
100 watt fender mustang 3 (whish is for sale btw)
5 watt blackstar ht 5
60 watt blackstar ht 60 metal 
I'd like to get my hands on a mesa boogie mark v but the price would have to be pretty good for me to drop coin on it

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Brown

Kerry Brown said:


> Thought I'd update this. This thread made me start thinking about amps. Since I posted the above I have added the following.
> 
> Sold the Traynor YCV50 Blue and Traynor YCX12
> Got a Traynor DG15R SS in a trade for gear and sold it.
> Acquired a Traynor YCV80Q in a trade, currently up for sale.
> Bought an Orange Rocker 30.


Sold the Traynor YCV80Q
Traded the Orange Rocker 30 for Gretsch G5120
Only have four amps now.
Blackstar HT1RH
Traynor DG65R
Vox AC15C2
Fryette Memphis 30 head


----------



## High/Deaf

Kerry, I think you mean


----------



## Kerry Brown

High/Deaf said:


> Kerry, I think you mean


Auto spell keeps changing it on me. Can't figure how to turn it off. I've corrected the original post. Thanks.


----------



## dwagar

I haven't owned many amps over the years. 

late 60s early 70s
'64 (I think) Bandmaster. Blew a few speakers
'67 Twin Reverb. Loud. Heavy. It was stolen.
2x15 JBL Dual Showman tall cab, with the bandmaster head. (still own the cab)
- didn't gig for many years - 
late 80s to date
Marshall 4010 JCM800 combo
Marshall JTM60 2x12 with 2x12 ext cab (still own)
Epi Valve Senior
Fender Supersonic 22
50s Gibsonette (still own)
Mesa TA30 1x12 combo (my gigging amp)


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Peavey Bandit (still have - bench test amp)
Peavey KB100
Bogen Challenger CH35 (still have; home amp)
Garnet Rebel PA Reverb (still have; main guitar amp)
Garnet Sessionman Vocal System (still have, but replaced by the one down bottom)
Traynor YVM-6
Peavey Bravo 112
Sunn 1200s (new to me; primary bass amp)


----------



## Rob P

Traynor ycv50blue (rental)
Ampeg jet j12t
Vox ac15cc1
Orange Crush 15r
Fender hot rod deluxe
Egnater rebel 30 
Ampeg reverberocket 212
Fender super champ x2
Fender blues deluxe
Fender supersonic 22 FSR 
Hughes Kettner edition tube 20th
Blackstar ht-1r
Fender Blues Junior
Got another traynor ycv50b

My fav of all was the Ampeg Jet. Wish I never sold it. Sounded freaking awesome. 
Still have the black star for playing at home and recording too


----------



## sorbz62

60s Selmer combo - awesome for a first amp
Marshall 1978 JMP2203
Sessionette Combo - awesome transistor amp, sounding very Boogie-ish
Marshall JCM900DR 4101 combo - excellent sounding amp (forget what people say about 900s - this kicks ass)
Marshall JMP1/ EL34 9100
Marshall JVM410H
Bogner Alchemist head/ cab - really good sounding cheaper Bogner but the footswitch relays stopped working when the amp got hot
Mesa Boogie F50 combo - great cleans
Marshall Plexi 1959
Marshall JTM45
Marshall 2555 Jubilee
Marshall KK2203 - wish I'd kept it
Marshall Class 5 combo
Mesa Boogie Mk V head
Kemper toaster (does that count?)
Bogner Ecstacy Classic
Egnater M4 with 9 modules
Peavey Classic 50/ 50 poweramp
Marshall JMP1 preamp (2nd one)
ADA MP1 preamp
Mesa Triaxis preamp
Mesa 20/20 poweramp
5150 III 50w head - awesome EVH sounds
Mesa Rectoverb 25

and a few others I've forgotten about!!!


----------



## jbealsmusic

SOLID STATE CHEAP CRAP TO GET STARTED
1997 = Plugged my guitar straight into my parent's old stereo.
Early 1998 = Peavey TKO 112 + pedals
Late 1998 = Peavey Bandit 112 + pedals
1999 = Peavey Bandit 112 (replaced speaker with a Black Widow) + pedals

TUBE TIME!
Late 2000 = Marshall JCM800 + 1960a 4x12
Early 2001 = Marshall JCM2000 + 1960a 4x12

RACK TIME
Late 2001 = Peavey Rockmaster Preamp + Carvin Power Amp + Yamaha Multi-FX + Marshall 1960a 4x12 (my favorite set up, but the Rockmaster kept failing on me)
Early 2002 = Rocktron (something 'er other) + pedals + Carvin Power Amp + Marshall 1960a 4x12
Late 2002 = SansAmp GT2 + pedals + Carvin Power Amp + Marshall 1960a 4x12

DIRECT TO FOH
Early 2003 = SansAmp GT2 + pedals + powered PA speaker (for self-monitoring)
Late 2003 = Line 6 Pod XT + powered PA speaker
2007 = Line 6 Pod X3 + cheap powered PA speaker
2008 = Digitech GNX4 + cheap powered PA speaker
2011 = Digitech RP1000 + EV ELX112p (or IEMs)
2014 = Digitech RP1000 + DIY powered PA speaker (or IEMs)

I've tried tons of other stuff over the years, but that's the list of things I actually stuck with for at least half a year or more. Perhaps it was my playing style, but I tried a number of vintage amps (old Fenders, etc) but I just couldn't get into it. I just could never get a tone that I liked out of them.

I started growing tired of buying new gear every year around 2003 and tried to keep the same stuff for longer periods. These days I'm less of a stickler about getting the perfect tone and care much more about versatility and convenience. That's why I only ever upgrade if I'm getting a new feature set that I want. Next on the list (and probably last) will be a Helix or an AX8. I also keep a couple of small randomly rotating heads around to test speaker cabs that I build.


----------



## keithb7

I think I posted earlier in this thread a few months ago. Life goes on, things happen pretty fast.
More amps have come my way.
No need to say more about my previous amps. I can tell you where my amp journey should end:
I currently have a 1973 Twin Reverb, and a 1963 Blonde Twin, and a 1959 High Power Tweed Twin.
Being a Fender lover, I think I need to stop.


----------



## SteveS

Hmm.. I'm not sure if I can remember them all or if they're in the right order not but here goes.

Started in 1971 when I was 9. I traded a banjo that I got for Christmas in for a small transistor amp. I think Mom and Dad thought the sounds I would make with the amp and an electric guitar would be less irritating than the horrible noise I was 
making with the banjo.
They were wrong...

Anyway from there it went like this.
Some sort of two speaker (forget the name) amp that I bought from Add On Sounds in Lunenburg
Peavey Duece
Fender Ultimate Chorus
Fender Cyber Twin (only lasted a week)

This is about where I lose track of the order so I'll just list what I can remember...lol

Marshall TSL 60 & 4x12 Marshall cab
Marshall TSL100
Marshall DSL 50 & 100 
Fender Vibrolux reissue
Fender Deluxe reverb reissue
Bogner Shiva
Bogner XTC (two different ones..)
Matchless Chieftain
Bad Cat Hot Cat
Matchless Lightning
Matchless HC-30
1967 Fender Super reverb
1966 Fender Deluxe reverb
Vibro-King
Ac30 TBX
AC15 TBX
Marshall 1987X
Marshall 1974X
Marshall 100 watt handwired
Germino Classic 45
Germino Lead 55 LV
Germino Headroom 100
Komet 60
Bogner 4x12
Soldano SLO 100 (two of these - the last one I sold and then bought back)
Freidman BE100
1970 Marshall 50 watt
1971 Marshall 50 watt
1972 Marshall 50 watt
1973 Marshall 100 watt
1976 Marshall 100 watt
1981 Marshall JCM800 100 watt
1983 Marshall JCM 800 50 watt
/13 FTR - 37
/13 RSA 23
Marshall Silver Jubilee 25/50 combo
Bogner 2x12
AC30 HW head
Victoria 5112
Axe FX II

I've had a lot of fun doing this over the years, and still have quite a bit of the stuff listed here.
If I like it I keep it, but if it doesn't work for me I move it along.


----------



## Judas68fr

This is fun! Let's see if I can remember everything (haven't had that many amps over the years).

First in France (started around 1998 or so):

- Cheap 5W transistor with Zoom 505 (don't remember the exact amp sorry!)
- Peavey Bandit 112
- Pod w/ Marshall 8008 + Hiwatt 4122 (I miss that cab! Got it for next to nothing...)
- Peavey Classic 30 (that was a cool amp! And my first tube amp!)
- Mesa Quad Pre, then Marshall JMP1 + Peavey Classic 50/50, homemade 1x12 cab (G12H30).
- Fender Hot Rod Deluxe
- Mesa DC10 (that would have been the ultimate amp for me, if it weren't so heavy!). Sold it when I stopped touring/gigging this much
- At the same time I had a Vibrochamp XD at home that I played through my 1x12 cab
- Fender Princeton Reverb RI
- Laney L20h + still the same 1x12 (cool amp too!)

Then moved to Canada in 2013 (sold all my gear in France):
- Egnater Rebel 20 + oversized Sunn 1x12
- Blues Junior (heavily modded)
- Then decided to replace my Junior (that I loved, but wanted something with a better bass response and headroom). So I've rented some amps for a few weeks: Fender '65 DRRI, 68 Custom Deluxe, Quilter Aviator, Roland Blues Cube Artist
- Finally landed on a Mesa Rectoverb 25 combo (NAD topic to come...)


----------



## iamthehub

In order...

Peavey Rage 108
Marshall Valvestate 8040
Fender champ se25
Fender Mustang III v2
Vox ac4 bl
Ampeg ba 108
Vox Lil Night Train
Hughes and Kettner tubemeister 5
Peavey Classic 20 mini head w/ 1x12 cab



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier

cboutilier said:


> I still own all of the amps I've ever had. Although I did borrow a Mustang I for a while.
> 
> I started with a ~2001 Roland Cube 15 with my first guitar.
> 
> When I started playing seriously a year ago I bought an Epiphone Valve Jr head with the matching 1x12 cabinet.
> 
> I then picked up a 60s Pepco Riviera 725 1x15 cab, and went on a hunt for more Pepco gear.
> 
> I picked up a couple of project heads:
> 1973 Pepco Riviera 730
> ~1965 Pepco Model 211
> 
> Last night I picked up a Crate VC5212 combo for my big amp needs.


I have since sold the VC5212, and picked up my forever amp.

1975 Fender Super Reverb, housed in a modified Bassman Ten cabinet, running through a 60's RSC/Jensen EMC1500 speaker.

I also picked up a mid 70s Pepco B10 solid state 10W 1x12 combo.


----------



## Rick31797

bzrkrage said:


> Started off with a Gorilla GG-15
> Then started to gig (school days) so picked up a Peavey Studio 50.
> Needed something bigger, got a used H&H head 2 ch with a 210 + 115 cab.
> Stopped for 15 years.
> 
> Came to Canada, grabbed a Fender Ultimate Chorus 112.
> Fender HRD 112 (x 3)
> Epiphone Valve JR
> Yamaha G-100 (SS Twin killer amp!)
> Fender Champ 600 (& Gretsch 54)
> BlackHeart lil devil 1/2 stack
> Peavey VTM Classic 212
> Peavey Vintage 410 ('73)*
> H&K Tubemeister 18.
> Symphonic M-8.
> 1940 Ampro 112 w/ 5watt V5 mod.*
> Fender Super-Sonic 22 blonde *
> Ibanez Thermion 120 w/ Blackheart 412*
> Fender '75 SF Champ *
> Marshall Haze15*
> Marshall DSL 50 H & 1960A cab
> 1970 Traynor YSR-1 & YC-610 cab*
> Roland JC-120 Reissue.*
> (* = I still own)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the Yamaha G100-115 , its a 1977, i have it since 1982.It just keeps going...


----------



## Rick31797

Beltone- ........ gone
Mesa TA-15 Trans-Atlantic,........ gone
Fender Deville 4x10,....... gone
Peavey rage,....... gone
Crate GX-120,........ gone
Marshall Zakk Wylde micro stack........ gone
Vox pathfinder, ......still have
Hughes and Kettner 25th anniversary......still have
Hughes and Kettner TM-18, ........ still have
Fender Excelsior....... still have
Fender rumble 150 .....still have
Yamaha G-100-115 ,....... still have
BlackStar HT-60 Soloist -- bought new
Blackstar HT-60 Soloist--- traded for.


----------



## SG-Rocker

1. Input jack of my dad's 70's stereo
2. Peavey Rage 158

Got hit by a drunk and totalled my first car, used part of the insurance payout to buy...
3. Peavey Bandit 65

Went to college, sold everything for books and tuition
Graduated and got a job, got back into guitar...
4. Marshall Lead 12 combo - bought used foolishly sold for...
5. POD 2.0 which served a tour in Afghanistan
6. POD XT Live which I used with...
7. Peavey ValveKing VK100 head which I sold to fund...
8. Traynor YCV50B and later found a YCX12B (now swapped to Creamback M in the combo and H in the extension cab)**
9. Found a DSL100H on Kijiji for $500, flipped it.

And finally my dream amp, since I was a child, popped up on Kijiji locally.....

9. Marshall JCM800 2204 ('83 CSA, all original, no mods except F&T filter caps, still has the original POLAMP pres)***

Also sniped from Kijiji in a trade:

10. Marshall Mini Jubilee w/matching 212 slant cab**

Yeah, it's more amp than 90% of players need but gawd-damn it sure looks sexy as all hell !!

** still have
*** have no intention of ever selling


----------



## bolero

funny, my most used amp these days is a little marshall lead 12!

sounds great for a practice amp.....and saves the tubes in my other amps


----------



## Frenchy99

Wow... you guys have some amazing list of amps !!! Mine are more beginners level.

Stage 50
Peavey bandit 65
Peavey Century with 215 cab
Peavey The Bass head with another 215 cab
Peavey Mark3 head with 115 cab
Acoustic 470 head with Peavey 1510cab
YBA2b combo version 1
YBA2b combo version 2
YVM1 Voice Master head modified
YBA1 bass master head
YSR1 head and 410 cab
YBA3 Custom Special
bunch of stencil amps Pepco, lifco and Garnet
Bunch of Dynacord amps
Univox U-1061 head and cab
Garnet Rebel PA head
Garnet Rebel with rebel cab
Garnet Rebel 2 bass combo
Garnet Mini Bass combo
1960 Valco Supro 1615T
Garnet BTO 400 head and BTO-L cab


----------



## GuitarGuyLP

I'll try to remember as many as I can...

Roland cube 60
Boss vf-1 into a power amp
Line 6 ax212
Mesa formula preamp into carvin T100 power amp
Traynor YCV40
Garnet lil rock (I think)
Line 6 guitar port
Mesa MK IV combo
Mesa F-50 combo
Mesa Dual rectifier
VHT 50CL
ENGL E530 preamp into peavey classic 50/50
Randall RM100 can't remember what modules
Peters 20 watt harrier/warhawk (should have never sold it)
Carvin MTS3200 head
Diezel Einstein head
Randall RM50 with too many modified modules to list
Randall RM20 combo
Wizard metal (only had for a couple months way too loud)
EVH gear 5150 III 50 watt head
BFG double deuce (modified JCA22)
Mesa MK V 25 head 
PRS Archon 100 

And finally on order PRS Archon 25 combo. 

I am sure I am missing a bunch. I used to travel a lot for work, and I had nothing but time to read about amps while sitting in hotel rooms, but I had almost no time to play.


----------



## Chito

Gone:
1980 Marshall Master Lead Combo
1990 Crate Hybrid (Can't remember the model anymore)

Here's what I have now:
2009 Fender '65 Deluxe Reverb Reissue
1988 Fender The Twin
2012 Fender Excelsior
2011 Rivera Clubster Royale
2013 Traynor YBA-1 50th Anniversary Tribute head (62/100) with the YBX212 cab
2005 Peavey Classic 30 Amplifier with 112SX Ext Cab
1959 Supro 1624T Dual Tone
2012 Mack Gem '2G' with Traynor YCX212
2011 Blackheart Killer Ant Head (BH1H) with Blackheart Killer Cab (BH10)
1978 Polytone Mini Brute IV
2007 Yorkville Bassmaster XM200 (1x15)
1999 Traynor TBM10 Bass Amplifier
1994 Fender Frontman 15R Amplifier
2012 Pignose Legendary 7-100
2013 Palmer Pocket Amp
2014 Yamaha THR-10C


----------



## mhammer

Rick31797 said:


> I have the Yamaha G100-115 , its a 1977, i have it since 1982.It just keeps going...


I picked up a G100 head cheap at a yard sale about 18 months back. Decent amp, though probably way more than I'll ever need. Needed a reverb pan, but fortunately I had a spare one lying around. Still can't get the distortion working properly, but it's not like I have any shortage of pedals for that sort of thing lying around.


----------



## Rick31797

mhammer said:


> I picked up a G100 head cheap at a yard sale about 18 months back. Decent amp, though probably way more than I'll ever need. Needed a reverb pan, but fortunately I had a spare one lying around. Still can't get the distortion working properly, but it's not like I have any shortage of pedals for that sort of thing lying around.


Dont worry about the distortion on those amps, its the most horrid sound i ever heard..


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Frenchy99 said:


> Wow... you guys have some amazing list of amps !!! Mine are more beginners level.
> 
> Stage 50
> Peavey bandit 65
> Peavey Century with 215 cab
> Peavey The Bass head with another 215 cab
> Peavey Mark3 head with 115 cab
> Acoustic 470 head with Peavey 1510cab
> YBA2b combo version 1
> YBA2b combo version 2
> YVM1 Voice Master head modified
> YBA1 bass master head
> YSR1 head and 410 cab
> YBA3 Custom Special
> bunch of stencil amps Pepco, lifco and Garnet
> Bunch of Dynacord amps
> Univox U-1061 head and cab
> Garnet Rebel PA head
> Garnet Rebel with rebel cab
> Garnet Rebel 2 bass combo
> Garnet Mini Bass combo
> 1960 Valco Supro 1615T
> Garnet BTO 400 head and BTO-L cab


LOL, dude; I don't think you get to complain with that list (especially if you still have even a third of them). Love those Rebels; all the amp most people need. What is the config of the Rebel cab - 2x12?


----------



## mhammer

Rick31797 said:


> Dont worry about the distortion on those amps, its the most horrid sound i ever heard..


Crazy thing is that it is essentially a built-in EHX Muff Fuzz, which is in turn a tamer Fuzz Face with someclipping diodes thrown on for bite.


----------



## Chitmo

Chitmo said:


> Wow, have to think about this one........
> 
> Had a Gorilla back in high school
> ........15 years of partying.........
> Fender Mustang 2
> Fender Blues Junior
> Mesa 5:50 Express 112 combo
> Orange TH30
> Vox Ac30
> Vox AC4HW
> Dr Z Maz 18 112 combo
> Dr Z Mini Z
> Marshall AFD100
> Marshall 2061x
> Orange roker 30
> Rivera Quiana Studio
> Fender HRD
> Hughs and kettner tubemeister 18
> Dr Z Antidote (Still have)
> Dr Z Galaxie
> Dr Z Maz 38 212 combo
> Fender 65 Twin Ri
> Orange TH30 (second go)
> 
> If I remember anything else I will update....haha



Add 1 Two Rock Studio 22


----------



## Frenchy99

Granny Gremlin said:


> LOL, dude; I don't think you get to complain with that list (especially if you still have even a third of them).


Lol... sold the first 5 ...



Granny Gremlin said:


> Love those Rebels; all the amp most people need. What is the config of the Rebel cab - 2x12?


Love the rebels also, great amp !

Here is my rebel head with rebel cab 12 + horn


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Riiiiight, the horn. Garnet with the horns; I always forget about that.


----------



## weaksauce

Wow you guys have some pretty impressive amp lists!

Here's mine:

Fender Frontman 15r
Marshall MG15
Vox Pathfinder 15r
Line6 spider II 30 combo
Peavey 5150 212 combo
Roland cube 30
Traynor YGL1
Soldano Astroverb 112 combo
PRS 2-Channel H head and 212 cabinet

Still have the Traynor and the PRS...but maybe not for long....amp GAS is incurable it seems.


----------



## Eric Plante

1- Session Sessionette 75w
2- 1965 Fender Bassman silverface head and matched 2x12 cab.
3- 1966 Fender Bassman silverface head and matched 2x12 cab.
4- Mesa Boogie MkIII Blue strip combo 1x12.
5- 2X Mesa Boogie F-30 1x12 plugged in stereo.
6- Pignose.
7- Peavey Valveking 112.
8- Blackstar HT20 with matching 4x12 cab.


----------



## bzrkrage

First amp turns up on Jiji this morning...









But all the knobs aren't turn up all the way like I used to have.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## DC23

Here's mine!

Squier 10w (the ones from those starter guitar packs)
Marshall 10w (same thing, but w/ the CD Aux input)
Peavey Bandit 1x12
Marshall JCM 2000 TSL 100
Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier (2ch) x 1 4x12 Mesa OS Cab
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier Roadster x 2 2x12 Mesa Rec Cabs
Axe FX II XL
Mesa Boogie Mark V w/ Bogner OS2x12
Mesa Boogie Mark IV Combo
Kemper

The Mark V w/ Bogner OS212 was my favourite live amp rig.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Kerry Brown said:


> Sold the Traynor YCV80Q
> Traded the Orange Rocker 30 for Gretsch G5120
> Only have four amps now.
> Blackstar HT1RH
> Traynor DG65R
> Vox AC15C2
> Fryette Memphis 30 head


Forgot about this thread. I've been through a few amps since I last updated this. To keep a long story short I'm down to three amps.

Blackstar HT1RH
1955 Military 6AQ5 based PA amp converted for guitar (~15 watts)
70's Piper (Garnet) 6v6 based single channel (~15 - 20 watts)

I'm really liking low wattage single channel amps lately. The Blackstar has survived all my purges. It is hands down the best practice amp I've ever used.


----------



## Robert1950

My amp evolution stopped after limited development due to harsh environmental conditions it had to adapt to, living in an apartment and a big lack of $$.


----------



## High/Deaf

I've added one amp since I did this list: Mesa TA15.

Highly under-rated, it is one of the best lunchbox amps out there. I gig it when I don't have the space (either in the car or on stage) for the LSS - or when I'm providing backline (it is easier to dial in than the LSS). Exceptional bang for the buck at retail, but even better at the blow-out price I got it for.

To think I picked it up when I was looking for a single-ended tweed Champ-type amp. That tweed thing is something it does quite well, but that is only one of it's dozen or so tricks, with various voicings and power/tube config settings. What an amp!


----------



## 1SweetRide

1) Roland Cube 15 - got me to fall in love with effects, now gone
2) Roland Micro Cube - still own this portable, busking capable amp
3) Blackstar Fly 3 - gone
4) Roland Cube 40GX - still own
5) Orange Micro Terror Dark - great amp, still own, it's my living room amp
6) Roland Cube Lite - I use this at the office sometimes
7) Fender '65 Deluxe Reverb Reissue - still own, not likely to ever sell but....
8) Vox MV50 Clean - gone, couldn't compete with the Orange Micro Terror
9) Roland Blues Cube Artist - this amp is the reason my DR has competition 
10) Orange Dual Terror - too much amp for me. For sale if anyone's interested


----------



## aC2rs

There are a lot of really nice amps posted in this thread.


----------



## NoTalentHack

In stark contrast to my guitar acquisitions, my amp collecting has been somewhat reasonable.

First amp was an early 90s Roland DAC-50D. It was a bit like a Cube: onboard effects that were okay. But it definitely didn't have the tone of a modern Cube. It's long gone.

Second amp is a first generation Marshall Valvestate 8280 combo. I didn't really know the difference between tube and solidstate when I bought it. I just bought it because a lot of the guitarists that I liked played Marshalls. That being said, I think it's an underrated amp. I still have it.

A little over a decade later I heard about a cheap and toney amp called a Super Champ XD, so I dropped by the closest L&M, took one for a test drive, and left with a box under my arm 15 minutes later. Still really like it. However, I notice that the speaker gets a little boxy at high volumes, not that I push it often. Maybe an upgraded speaker or extension cab would be in order.

A short while later, I bought a Vox AC4TV for a highly reasonable price. Nice little amp, and my first legitimate tube amp, but it didn't have onboard reverb or sound as nice as the SCXD, so I traded it. I wouldn't mind another one now that I have a decent reverb pedal, but I'm not rushing to get one.

A couple of years ago, I began playing around with solidstate amps. Bought a Mustang II, Cube 40GX, and a Quilter Mini 101. Still have them. The Cube and Quilter are pretty nice for jazzy stuff. Haven't experimented with the Mustang enough to evaluate it.

Recently, I picked up a 57 Deluxe head for a good price. Good clean tone, but is better for hairy and overdriven stuff. I need to start looking for a suitable cab for it though. I'm using one of the Marshall's speakers.

Future amps: possibly a Swart AST and/or 65 PRRI.

That's my (long) story.


----------



## Davestp1

1979- Old cheap pressboard sears amp
1980-84 Yamaha solid state amp
1984 to present - 62 fender tremolux with 72 marshall cab(now w correct 62 tremolux 2x10 cab)
2006 to present - 69 Champ
2007 to present - 66 vibrolux reverb


----------



## Frenchy99

I went soooo overboard since my last post on this list.... 

My wife has been very quiet during my last 8 months of major GAS and I had to push my luck !  saw a great deal on an amp and bass last weekend ! BUT....

This time ... The look she gave me when I told her about this once in a lifetime ( I used that one to many time lately) deal... that I just sat my ass down and forgot about leaving the house to go and see it !!! 

GAS is a bitch but a wife can be worst !!!


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Eatons 10 watt something
> Heath Kit (fried while jamming)
> Traynor 4-channel bandmaster
> Traynor YGl3 212 combo
> Marshall JCM800 (x2 (lost 1st one in a studio break in))
> * Marshall 75reverb 112 combo
> Hiwatt Custom 100 (Hylight era)
> * Micro-Marshall (9v battery)
> Rivera Fandango 212 combo
> Traynor Quarterhorse
> 
> * still have





laristotle said:


> this one was traded off
> 
> Marshall DSL40 112


Another one to add

Traynor Ironhorse with F clone 112 (built by @Jimmy_D )


----------



## BGood

Humm ... they say that if you remember the 60's, it's because you weren't there.

I'll try to remember ...

As a bass player in the 60-70's.
Fender Bassman Blackface, 2X12" cab
Traynor Super Custom Special YBA-3A, YC-810 cab, then two 1X15" Altec Landsing cabs - _Can't believe I sold that for $200, mid 80's !_

Then as a guitar player the last 10 years, I started down the ladder.
*In bold, still with me*
Crate G-40C
Crate GTX212
Fender FM65DSP
Fender Princeton 65DSP
Vox AD50VT - 2 of those
*Vox AD30VT* - 2 of those, kept one
Orange Micro Terror
Black Heart Handsome Devil head, BH15-112 cab
*Fender Super Champ XD*, through a 2X12" Jet City home built cab
Fender Super Champ X2 head
*Ibanez TSA15H*, through two 1X12" Seventy/80 cabs


----------



## Frenchy99

laristotle said:


> Another one to add
> 
> Traynor Ironhorse with F clone 112 (built by @Jimmy_D )



F... tease !


----------



## Guncho

Fender Chorus 112+
Seymour Duncan Convertible tube Head w Marshall 4x10
Fender Blues Jr
Guitar Rig 4


----------



## Wardo

First amp I ever owned was a traynor bass master mark 2 with a 4x10 cab. It was very loud. I got it in about 72 but swapped it for a new ovation electric balladeer right after I heard the circle be unbroken album by the dirt band. I probably should have got a Martin but I didn't know that at the time.

Even in high school I figured that Doc Watson, Mom Carter, Ralph Stanley and all that crew were more on it than 10 years after "I'd like to change the world" or Robert Plant singing songs to his cock etc. 

But then I only ever showed up at high skool to hang out with my friends, drink beer, play basketball and work on my car.

Back into electric the last few months and bought some amps.

As for the evolution part, I think it's best to stay away from that because yer just asking to get Darwined if you go that route.


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> As for the evolution part, I think it's best to stay away from that because yer just asking to get Darwined if you go that route.


Yeah .. no shit. lol.


----------



## TimH

I've had way too many and I'm not going to try to list...but I'm super embarrassed these days because back in the early 2000's I had a 71 Super Reverb and after probably 30+ amps I just bought a 1970 Super Reverb and I'm loving it. I'd like to add a proper AC style amp to the mix but at the moment I have an AC15 available to me at any point.

Moral of the story...don't swap amps too often.


----------



## Frenchy99

TimH said:


> Moral of the story...don't swap amps too often.


I decided to keep everything I have since my wife keeps all her shoes and dresses... Its fair !!!


----------



## MarkusV

sambonee said:


> Jealous I hope.
> 
> Envy. - resenting what another has.
> 
> Jealousy. - wanting what another has.
> 
> I updated the list to show what I still have. 10 Amps. Also note that I only buy with a high possibility of profit. It's part of my hobby. "The way I roll". Therefor it wasn't having the dough. It was taking calculated risks and benefiting from them.


I find envy to have a pleasant bitter after taste. Works with a cold beer


----------



## MarkusV

1. Ibanez solid state deal with an original japanese destroyer guitar bought for equivalent of 150 Dollars 30 years ago
2. Kustom tuck and roll head and cab
3.Park solid state 10 watt jobby
4. Moved to Canada - Kustom 40 watt solid state
5. Traynor YVC40 Red tolex
6. AX 84 P1 hand built. ( here the sickness starts)
7. 18 Watt lite head hand built
8. Another 18 watt combo hand built
9. YGM3 Combo 70's
10. YGM2 Hand built combo 1x12 (still have)
11.Trainwreck Liverpool + 212 cab hand built (still have)
12. Hardwood cab Bluesbreaker'ish 210 combo hand built (still have)
13.Bogen CHB 50
15. Bogen CHB 50 tweaked for some gain (still have)
16. Stromberg Carlson head 40 watt 6L6 /el34 pretty stock except some tone stack changes(still have) this thing is a blues monster
17. YGL mark 3 head (dude sold it to me for $125 "broken". Went home and pushed the breaker reset and played for days)
18. YGL Mark 3 Combo
19. YCV40 black tolex 112
20. YCV80 212 Black tolex
21. YCV20 112 combo
22. AC30 Hardwood cab 212 combo self built (still have)
23.Deluxe'ish hand wired self built 112 (still have)
24.AC50 112 handwired combo self built (still have but needs work)
25. YGM3 70's 112 (still have)
26. Yamaha THR 10 (still have)
27. Traynor quarter horses x 2 and sold
28. AX 4-4-0 high gain heads x 2 self built and sold
29. Strange tube radio self built/converted into a dirty deluxe type creation with 2 oval speakers. Weird but happiness in a lil box

There are more- but I built so much at one point I lost track.... (little supro's and champs and so forth and a smokey amp )
Built a deluxe reverb for a dude and offered to buy it back a while ago. He said no

Markus


----------



## Analogman

1. Peavey Bandit 2x12 combo
2. Traynor YCV 50 combo
3. Mesa Lonestar Special
4. Fender Bassman RI
5. Marshall Vintage Modern
6. Mesa Elecradyne
7. Traynor YBA1 MOD1
8. Reinhardt 18
9. Toneking Royalist 15 combo
10. Friedman Dirty Shirley 40
11. Friedman Smallbox 50


----------



## jdto

Hmmmm...some great collections in here. I haven't been at this very long, but I am pleased with my current setup. 

1) Marshall MG15CFX
2) Fender Frontman 10G
3) Fender Mustang 3
4) Traynor YGL1
4) Traynor YBA-1 Mod1
5) Line 6 Helix
6) Atomic Amplifire 3*
7) Atomic Ampli-Firebox*


----------



## Dorian2

Right now I have:

Blackstar HT 20 Studio with HTV 212 (2 x V30's)
Fender Blues Junior III Tweed Limited Edition with an 8 Ohm Celestion G12T-75.
Peavey VK112 w/ Celestion Seventy 80. Left overs from the Blackstar cab.

I'm thinking of selling the VK112, but then again it's kind of MODible and has already had work done to it to add the BIAS Mod. I didn't do it, but there are a couple or more that I have no issue with. Brought it to Gavin at Acoustic Music shop here and he threw them in with the other work he did.


----------



## Eldon

1. Peavy Bandit 112
2. Fender blues deluxe RI 
3. Traynor YGL1
4. Orange dark terror
5. Fender Supersonic 60

Wish I still had the Blues deluxe, but no regrets since then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Loudness

Updated 9/20.

*Bold* means I still have it.

Early on (before I became a kid with serious trading addiction)
Peavey Rage 108
*Peavey Rage 158*
Laney LC-15R (my Dad's amp, which was later sold)
Yamaha DG-60
Peavey ValveKing 1x12

Then, I discovered the Internet ca. 2007/08, and it's all downhill since...

Mesa Boogie Mark III w/Basson Sound B212
Peavey Ultra Plus
Marshall MG50DFX (kept it a grand total of 15 hours before promptly trading it in. Awful!)
Roland 408 SS combo
Splawn Quick Rod (2005, pre-gears)
Peavey Vypyr Tube 60 combo
Genz Benz El Diablo 60C
Peavey Classic 50 2x12
Mesa Boogie Studio Preamp/MosValve MV962
Orange Rockerverb 50 Mk1/Haggerty 2x12
VOX Night Train NT15H
Mesa Boogie Mark V/Randall MTS 2x12
Bogner Ecstasy 101B/Port City OS212
Mesa Boogie 2x12 Recto (replaced the Port City)
Splawn Quick Rod (2011)
Orange Rocker 30 head
Hughes and Kettner TubeMeister 18c
Fractal Audio Axe FX II w/Atomic Reactor FRFR cabinet 
VOX AC30 CC1
Marshall AFD100
VOX AC30 CC2
*Fender Twin Reverb (1965 blackface)*
Marshall JCM800 (1984 2X12)
*Fender Deluxe Reverb (1976 silverface)
Sanford Magnetics Aeronaut + 1x12 cab
Sanford Magnetics L&R Pro + 2x12 cab
Fender Champ (1978 silverface)*
Fender Bassbreaker 15 combo
Vox AC15C1 

I THINK that's it... maybe there's a few hidden in there. I've never really been what you'd call an "amp guy" at all until recent years, and even then, it sure pales in comparison to the guitars... MJF$#

W.


----------



## losch79

1. Peavey Bandit 112 
2. Marshall Mg100 with a Line 6 cab
3. Randall Rg75
4. Carvin Legacy half stack
5. '82 JCM 800 CSA with 1960 ax cab
6. '73 Hiwatt Dr 504 with '75 Hiwatt SE412
7. Rack setup with Marshall JMP-1, Boogie 50/50 and Mesa oversized 412
8. Vox ac4
9. Mesa Mark V half stack


----------



## DavidP

... been through a lot over the years, from BTO Garnet (stupid loud - could feel the speaker output hit my back!) through various Fender (from Super Reverb and lesser) , Vox (AC30), Marshall. Now I build what I want (5E3 tweed, D**umble clone) or refurb a silverface Fender to my liking. Oh yeah, smaller is better! My go-to is a 5E3 clone with a SF Deluxe Reverb through an ABY switch. Don't need much else to cover my alt-country sets.


----------



## nnieman

Started with a 30 watt solid state traynor.
Sold it and bought a peavey classic 30.
Sold it and bought a fender excelsior.
That's it, that's all I've had.

I love that little loud amp, it's my sound.

Nathan


----------



## Lola

You guys need serious counselling!


----------



## chimo

Fender Stage 112SE
Fender 65 bassman 
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe
Soldano Astroverb
Yamaha TC100
Soldano Decatone head w/ Soldano 212 cab
Fender 66 Deluxe
SWR Strawberry Blonde
Fender Vibroking Blonde w/2x12
Fender Deville
Victoria 5112
Dr Z Maz 18 head
Riveria Soemthing - don't remember
68 Fender bandmaster
68 Fender Showman
Fender Prosonic head
Fender vibro king blonde
Fender vibro king black w/ 212
3-4, maybe 5 Deluxe reverb RI
69 Bandmaster
Marshall JMP MK2 full stack
Vibroking blonde
/13 thing.. 
AC15 black
ac15 red
Fender Vibrolux
Fender Prosonic 210
Soldano Decatone w/ Soldano 412
Fender G-Dec30
Mesa Roadster head w/recto oversize 412, reco horizontal 212
Matchless Phoenix 35R w/Matchless eds 212
Sanford Magnetics LR Pro w/ cab
Bad Cat Lil'15 head
Orange Rockerverb 212
Fender 65 Super Reverb
Fender 65 Super Reverb Reissue... 

Not in order and for sure I've missed a few but the bulk is there... I've had a bunch. . .


----------



## Guest

laristotle said:


> Eatons 10 watt something
> Heath Kit (fried while jamming)
> Traynor 4-channel bandmaster
> Traynor YGl3 212 combo
> Marshall JCM800 (x2 (lost 1st one in a studio break in))
> * Marshall 75reverb 112 combo
> Hiwatt Custom 100 (Hylight era)
> * Micro-Marshall (9v battery)
> Rivera Fandango 212 combo
> Traynor Quarterhorse
> 
> * still have





laristotle said:


> Marshall DSL40 112





laristotle said:


> Traynor Ironhorse with F clone 112 (built by @Jimmy_D )
> 
> View attachment 111417


Fender Hotrod Deluxe


----------



## oheare

Deleted because I updated in another post...


----------



## RobQ

Not that many, really, given that I have been playing for 39 years. In order:

1978-79: Some obscure SS amp bought at a pawn shop; I think it was branded "Stage"
1979-80: Yamaha G100 4x12 (loud and clean and heavy)
1980-83: SF Fender Bandmaster Reverb rehoused in a Pro cabinet (loved that amp; sold in a weak moment; wish I still had it)
1983-89: LabSeries L7 4x10 (great amp; sadly, blew up)
1989-2006: Marshall 2558 Silver Jubilee (I know its a classic but over time I learned to hate hate hate this amp.)
1997 - today: Danelectro Nifty Fifty* (I actually gigged this little thing for a while)
1999-2007: Fender Blues Jr (green-board)
2006 - today: Bogner Shiva EL84 1x12 combo* (The most amazing amp I have ever owned. Also, the heaviest. And I have back problems, so I rarely take it out now)
2007 - 2009: Hughes & Kettner Edition Tube (weird amp; big "hole" in the mids and very unreliable. Great sounding reverb tho...)
2011 - today: Roland Cube 50 (fun for practice, and also little duo gigs etc)
2012 - today: ZT Lunchbox* (amazing little beast)
2017 - today: Mesa Express 5:25* (My go-to gig-rig today)


----------



## jdto

Updated:
1) Marshall MG15CFX
2) Fender Frontman 10G
3) Fender Mustang 3
4) Traynor YGL1
4) Traynor YBA-1 Mod1
5) Line 6 Helix
6) Atomic Amplifire 3*
7) Atomic Ampli-Firebox*
8) Marshall 2525c (and now with the 2536 212 Extension Cab)*


----------



## _Azrael

*Peavey TKO-75, 1x15 combo* - I bought it because it had the biggest speaker in the pawn shop and I was too dumb to realize it was a bass amp. Was a pretty marginal guitar amp but it made a killer home stereo with a discman plugged into it.

*Mesa Dual Rectifier* - I bought the Recto because I was into Metallica and knew Hetfield used Mesa, but was too dumb to realize Hetfield used Marks. 

*Mesa Mark III *- I bought the Mark III because I discovered the internet and learned that Hetfield used Marks. I wound up liking both amps and alternated between them for a number of years.

*Orange AD30* - I bought the AD30 because the internet told me that modern high gain amps sucked and I wanted to try something different. In hindsight the AD30 was one of the best sounding amps I've owned, but it would get buried by a drummer so I wanted something with more headroom.

*Orange AD140* - I bought this thinking it'd be a louder AD30. It was louder, but it had none of the character of the AD30. Boring and bland.

*Mesa Dual Rectifier* - I bought this after hearing recordings of myself playing the same song a few years apart. I realized I sounded the same in both of them despite using completely different rigs. I also realized that one amp (Dual Rectifier) was producing that sound with the guitar plugged straight in, whereas the other amp (Orange) I constantly struggled with and was going through a fortune in pedals trying to get the right drive sound. I traded my Orange for a Dual Rectifier and never looked back.

*Mesa Mark V* - Because of Metallica. I eventually sold it because I finally admitted to myself that the Recto better suited my style.

*Mesa Rectoverb:25* - I bought this because I wanted something that was grab-and-go. I honestly thought it'd be a bit of a toy and was shocked when I plugged it into a 4x12 and heard how good it sounded. It sounded closer to my original (and best sounding) Rectifier that I sold years ago than either of the 100w heads I currently had. I've since sold those heads and kept the ROV:25.

*Mesa TC-50* - I got a gig playing lead in a classic rock band and wanted something that could do clean/crunch/lead/solo without needing a bunch of stompboxes to get me there.

There's some other amps that came and went, but the ones above are the ones that actually defined my sound while I had them.


----------



## Chitmo

Chitmo said:


> Wow, have to think about this one........
> 
> Had a Gorilla back in high school
> ........15 years of partying.........
> Fender Mustang 2
> Fender Blues Junior
> Mesa 5:50 Express 112 combo
> Orange TH30
> Vox Ac30
> Vox AC4HW
> Dr Z Maz 18 112 combo
> Dr Z Mini Z
> Marshall AFD100
> Marshall 2061x
> Orange rocker 30
> Rivera Quiana Studio
> Fender HRD
> Hughs and kettner tubemeister 18
> Dr Z Antidote (Still have)
> Dr Z Galaxie
> Dr Z Maz 38 212 combo
> Fender 65 Twin Ri
> Orange TH30 (second go)
> 
> If I remember anything else I will update....haha


Since this post I've also had....

Two Rock Studio 22
Orange Tiny Terror
65 Amps Tupelo
Maz 18
Friedman Pink Taco
Divided By 13 RSA31 
Red Knob Twin

And my Current 2 are...

1961 Brownface Princeton 
Matchless SC Mini


----------



## Chitmo

keto said:


> I withdraw any pretentions to the throne I may have had. Stevie's had more Fender's than I've had amps of all brands lol


I think he's had more brownies than I've have all amps. Haha


----------



## cdntac

I've not had too many. A few smaller Marshall lower priced amps twenty years ago and a Marshall MG about 15 years ago. 

Then a Peavey Classic 50 (now gone), a Fender EVH iii and. Kustom HV 65 (still have both of those).


----------



## oheare

I've had a few guitar amps, but not tons, and nothing really extraordinary. In my persoman evolutionary order:

Parents' RCA console stereo, sounded wretched (as you might expect ).
Heathkit AA-18 into the speaker of an old table radio. It worked, much to everyone's surprise. 
Traynor YBA-1, script logo with 7027A power tubes, with a homemade 1x15" ported cabinet. Wish I still had that amp, glad somebody else got use of the cab...
Fender Princeton Reverb, 1964, had it since it was given to me (broken) in the late '70s. Love that amp, still have it.
Fender Princeton Reverb, probably a '74 or '75. Sold it ages ago, me dumb.
Marshall Major Bass with a Marshall 8x10" and a Yamaha 6x10". (The Marshall stuff actually belonged to the drummer in the band I played in. Never bonded with that amp, but boy was it loud. (He also had a Marshall Reverb Unit, kind of like a Fender 6G15; I've never seen another one.))
Alembic F2b & Marshall 8008 power amp into the above-mentioned Yamaha 6x10". Sounded great with damn near everything: bass, guitar, keys, vocals, even. Still have the Alembic and a couple of 8008's, wish I'd kept the 6x10.
Fender SP3100 solid-state Bassman with a Cerwin-Vega 2x12". Still have the cab, wired up as a sub in my home stereo.
Ampeg B-15T solid-state flip-top. It worked, nothing special except for the tilt-back leg arrangement.
Yorkville 100B. It works, still have it, sounds fine.
Gallien-Krueger MB150S-III. Love that amp, should've bought one *years* ago.
Fender Champion 600 reissue.
Deluxe Reverb project; bought the husk of a silver face DR (cabinet with speaker and chassis), bought and scrounged enough stuff to build the dang thing. Haven't had both the time and the drive to build it at the same time.
(can't have 13!) Epiphone Valve Junior. An impulse buy, back when I worked in high-tech and that amount of money could be an impulse buy. 
In all, a kind of interesting and right peculiar list, I think.


----------



## bzrkrage

Edit: for all those who had the Gorilla,
I found one! A GG-25! Still sounds as bad as I remember.


----------



## greco

bzrkrage said:


> Still sounds as bad as I remember.


I am so happy for you! Having this rare opportunity to relive a part of your past that you thought had vanished forever.


----------



## Chitmo

Had a Gorilla back in high school
........15 years of partying.........
Fender Mustang 2
Fender Blues Junior
Mesa 5:50 Express 112 combo
Orange TH30
Vox Ac30
Vox AC4HW
Dr Z Maz 18 112 combo
Dr Z Mini Z
Marshall AFD100
Marshall 2061x
Orange rocker 30
Rivera Quiana Studio
Fender HRD
Hughs and kettner tubemeister 18
Dr Z Antidote
Dr Z Galaxie
Dr Z Maz 38 212 combo
Fender 65 Twin Ri
Orange TH30 (second go)
Dr. Z MAZ18 (Yes, again)
Two Rock Studio pro 22
1961 Brownface princeton (still have)
Dr Z Carmen Ghia
Vox AC4HW1
Friedman pink taco
Divided by 13 RSA31C
Matchless SC Mini
60s ampeg jet
Tone King Royalist 15
1966 Fender Deluxe (Still have)


----------



## Analogman

Peavey Bandit
Traynor YCV 50
Mesa Lonestar Special
Fender 59 Bassman RI
Marshall Vintage Modern
Mesa Electradyne
Traynor YBA-1 mod 1
Reinhardt 18
Toneking Royalist
Friedman Dirty Shirley
*Friedman Smallbox* 
1965 Deluxe Reverb
*Morris GCM-008
Metropoulos Metroplex*


----------



## PBGas

I don't even know where to start on this one.....my gosh.....some of it is a blur. This is in 40 years of playing guitar.....I may have missed some along this journey. 

I started as a kid with a Darius D12 that my parents bought me from a relative. That thing was a little POS but it started me off so I am grateful. 
I saved for a couple of summers of cutting a lot of grass and got a Marshall JCM800 1x12 combo. It was stolen from the shop while on repair. I think I shed a few tears. That amp was amazing. 
I then was compensated for the loss and picked up a Crate solid state head and 4x12 cab which were both also a POS. 
I used these for a while and then went to university, sold them and got a Fender Roc Pro 1000 combo. Had to have a small amp to play through. 
then in some type of order.....
Crate Stereo Chorus 100 (what the hell was I thinking!)
Peavey 5150 Head and 412
Peavey 5150 combo
Johnson Modelling combo amp
Mesa Single Recto combo
Marshall TSL combo
Marshall SL-X head and 212
Rivera Combo amp
Mesa Mark combo amp
Line 6 Flextone
Line 6 Vetta combo
Line 6 HD127 head
Mesa Roadster Combo
Mesa Roadster Head and 212
Traynor YVC 50
Diesel Einstein (that was a mistake!)
Diesel Herbert 
Marshall JVM410HJS
Bogner XTC
Friedman BE-100
Mesa JP-2C limited
and
*Friedman BE-50 Deluxe*....this is where it has stopped. I have the amp I have been searching for the last 40 years.


----------



## Wardo

Traynor Bass Master Mk II and Traynor 4-10 cab.
Supro practice amp of some kind.
Traynor Acoustic Master Custom 225
Blackstar Fly 3.
Fender Super Champ X2.
Fender 57 Custom Champ.
Fender Pro Junior Tweed.


----------



## BSTheTech

BSTheTech said:


> Still have them all. Hate the hassle of selling stuff.
> 
> Peavey Bandit
> Traynor YCV-20
> THD Univalve
> Orange Tiny Terror
> Orange Dark Terror #4
> Fender Mustang V
> Marshall JCM-1
> 
> Looking for a nice Marshall 1987x or 2204, possibly a Mesa, or a Fargen, or a Victory Sherriff...


Forgot about this thread...Update;

Marshall 4010
Marshall 4010 Head
Blackstar Fly 3
Marshall JMP-1H
Egnater Boutikit
Fender Blues Junior


----------



## Rickenbacker198

As you see, that the classic Marshall voicing, although great, never really did it for me.
From what I remember... 1997 to now.
Bold= still have it.

Gorilla Practice Amp or similar.
Marshall 2205
Mesa Tremoverb combo
Marshall JMP-1
Mesa Strategy 500
*Diezel* VH4
Marshall 2203
Brunetti XL R-EVO
AC30 CC with blues
*Kemper*
Wizard MC
*Dr* *Z* Maz 38
*Diezel* Schmidt
*Diezel* Herbert
Bogner Shiva 20th
*Shur* PT100 SE

Still have the all the Diezels, Maz, Kemper and Shur.
The Diezel voicing is home for me.
VH4 was my gigging amp for years, Schmidt is now. The stage feels empty with any other brand.
The PT100SE is spectacular and covers so much ground, but still manages to sound unique.
The Maz 38 takes pedals like a champ.
The Kemper is great for Recording. Especially overdubs.

The other stuff was either too classic rock (wizard!) , overlapped what I already had and loved (bogner) ,or not versatile enough.


----------



## pickslide

Lots along the way but started with a Yorkville and moved to a fender then orange rocker and it blew up from there lol. This is where I ended up and I think I'm pretty well set up


----------



## High/Deaf

pickslide said:


> Lots along the way but started with a Yorkville and moved to a fender then orange rocker and it blew up from there lol. This is where I ended up and I think I'm pretty well set up


You Allen seems to have spit a voice coil. And a frame and magnet. _That_ musta been one hellofa powerchord!!!


----------



## pickslide

High/Deaf said:


> You Allen seems to have spit a voice coil. And a frame and magnet. _That_ musta been one hellofa powerchord!!!


LOL didnt you hear it? 

Changed the speaker out and finally put the new one in


----------



## Budda

@Rickenbacker198 I remember the flicker of fame (in the metal guitar forum community) for the brunetti you had. Didnt last long!


----------



## Rickenbacker198

Budda said:


> @Rickenbacker198 I remember the flicker of fame (in the metal guitar forum community) for the brunetti you had. Didnt last long!


Budda

I actually tried a 50w version of the XL R EVO out at Motor City Amps in Detroit years ago and loved it.
This is back when a Tremoverb was my main amp.
That’s what turned me into them.
A few years later I found a used 100w version on eBay.
Maybe my ears changed I don’t know...
It just seemed to lack character and focus.
Weird amp.
Only kept it around a few months.

Around here, If it doesn’t get played , it goes.


----------



## Budda

Rickenbacker198 said:


> Budda
> 
> I actually tried a 50w version of the XL R EVO out at Motor City Amps in Detroit years ago and loved it.
> This is back when a Tremoverb was my main amp.
> That’s what turned me into them.
> A few years later I found a used 100w version on eBay.
> Maybe my ears changed I don’t know...
> It just seemed to lack character and focus.
> Weird amp.
> Only kept it around a few months.
> 
> Around here, If it doesn’t get played , it goes.


Did the 100W have older tubes or had you made sure they were fresh? I know things go south tonally with old power tubes.


----------



## Rickenbacker198

Budda said:


> Did the 100W have older tubes or had you made sure they were fresh? I know things go south tonally with old power tubes.


Yeah I thought that was the problem too, I got a new set of JJs for it. Not much difference. 
I think perhaps my ear had already grown accustom to the VH4. It was my main amp then, somehow it manages to sound focused and massive at the same time. 

Still I’d like to go back in time and play that 50w Brunetti again!


----------



## GuitarT

1966 Epiphone Pacemaker (still have)
Tagus (blew it up)
Traynor TS-50
H&H (forget the model)
Traynor Bloc 50
Peavey Bandit
Peavey Studio Pro
Some solid state Fender head (forget model)
Fender Blues DeVille 4x10 
Peavey Classic 30


----------



## Milkman

No way I’ll get them all but

Silver tone head and cab (solid state), likely 10 or 20 watts.
VT Phasor Twin
Peavey Mace
Marshall 50watt head w 4x12 1960A cab
Dean Marley preamp, H & H V800 power amp w 4x12 1960A cab
An assortment of rack preamps / amps with 4x12 1960A cab
Roland JC120
Traynor 60 watt all tube (recent) combo
Dr Z Maz 38 2 x 10 combo
Black heart Killer Ant
Home made 5E3 clone
Home made Matchless clone (low wattage)
Various modelers, including Vox tonelabs and Line 6.

I still have a few Amps but really I use headphones almost all of the time when playing electric guitar so it’s the modelers that get used.


----------



## High/Deaf

I moved a lunchbox out and add a toaster (that has everything in it but the kitchen sink.....). Jeeez, must be time for breakfast.


----------



## zdogma

Update from 2016, I replaced the Slant 6V with another Dr Z Route 66 and I'm still using the Matchless HC-30 at home, almost 3 years now. Recently picked up a Moratto 5e3 combo and I love it.


----------



## Roryfan

My first amp was a butchered tweed Deluxe that was given to me along with my first guitar. Had no idea what it was & sold it for $300 a couple of years later. It took 25+ years but I’ve come full circle. Here’s what I remember of the journey since that 5E3, somewhat in order:

1957 (?) Fender 5E3 Deluxe

Fender SF Bassman head & unknown 212 cab - - I’d heard that SRV played a Bassman....

Marshall late 70s JMP 100W 112 combo

Fender 59 Bassman RI (410 combo) - - closer to the SRV tone, although my landlord didn’t agree

Marshall JCM800 212 combo - - heavy AF

Fender SF Vibro Champ - - surprisingly loud

Fender Custom Vibrolux Reverb (210 combo)

Fender Vibro King (310 combo) - - loud AF & even heavier, but what tone!

Mesa Lonestar Special 112 combo

1962 Fender 6G2 Princeton - - sold 03/2019

Marshall 1974X (18W 112 combo)

Fender Blues Jr. Ltd. Edition (bubinga cabinet)

Fender Pro Jr. Ltd. Edition Tweed

Fender Pro Jr. Ltd. Edition 60th Annie (blonde ash cabinet)

1966 Fender Vibrolux Reverb - - sold 02/2019 to an esteemed forum member - - at least I know where it lives

PRS 50W head (I forget the name, it was covered in green felt)

Marshall 1974X again (I actually owned 2 of these firebreathers while living in a condo)

Marshall Class 5 head

1966 Fender Vibro Champ

Vox AC4 110 combo

Bümbox 1W head

Marshall JTM-1 head & cab

*• • Vox* *AC4TVH head - - this beat out the Ltd. Edition Marshall that cost 5X as much
*
Cornford Harlequin (112 combo)

Clark Beaufort (5E3 clone)

Victoria 5112 (5F1 Champ clone in a 5E3 cab)

*• • 1969* *Marshall* *JMP* *Tremolo* *20W* *head
*
Tweed Twin clone

1960 Fender 5F1 Champ

Valvetrain 5F1 Champ clone

Vox BVM-1 Brian May (116 combo)

Newall 18W TMB (112 combo)

*• • 1972* *Traynor* *YGM*-*2 (112 combo)
*
Divided By 13 JRT 9/15 head + 212 cab

1965 (?) Supro 1515T

Moratto Tweed Super (6L6) clone

1965 (?) Gibson Skylark

*• • 1957* *Fender* *Tremolux (112 “big box” combo)

• • 1959 Fender Tremolux (112 “big box” combo)
*
Marshall 2525H Silver Jubilee RI head

*• • Suhr Badger 30 head
*
Traynor YBA*-*1 MOD1 head

*• • 1955 Fender Super (210 combo, rare 6V6 version)

• • 1963 Fender 6G4-A Super (210 combo)
*
Vox AC15C1 (112 combo)

*• • Orange OR15H head

• • Matchless HC-30 head
*
Amps still in my possession are written in *bold*.

Edit: Vibrolux Reverb & brown Princeton have recently been sold, the Supers (tweed & brown) are next on the block.


----------



## Petriw

1960 Harmony H305-A Tube Guitar Amplifier w Original Jensen P12R (Bought use for $45.00 including Kent electric guitar in 1972).
?? YGL-3A Mark III Traynor YF 10 Cab aka 410
1972 YRM-1 Reverb Master 2 X 12 (Greenbacks)
Fender Deluxe Reverb VM
Fender Mustang 1
*Fender Mustang II
Peavey Vypyr*
Marshall DSL 40
Hot Rod Deluxe X 2
*Hot Rod Deville*


----------



## guitjopicka

Here’s mine. 
Some sorta solid state named Muscle
Samick solid state something or other
Crate Blue Voodoo w/1x12
Line 6 Ax212
Tyaynor YBA1
Marshal TSL60
Ampeg VL1002
Traynor ysr custom reverb
Traynor YGM3
Whisky Point 5e3x2 (I made)
Whisky Point 5e3 (I made)
Whisky Point PA26 (I made)
Whisky Point 5e3 w/12-10 cabinet (I made)
Ampeg VT 40
Fender Vibrolux (72)
3rd Power British Dream MkII

Still have the 3rd Power, Vibrolux, and my last 5e3. Eying up an old JMP at the moment. Anyone wanna buy a Larrivee?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Well a little x factor amp was my first ,then a nova ,then a squire ,fender frontman 25r ,jordan 10, jordon 25r ,traynor dg25 r?? ,then the mesa and a vox ac30 vr . Ac 30vr was the worst of the bunch . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney

I don't think I ever did this. I haven't had that many amps, and most of them I still have I think. 

Small practice amp, I'm not sure what it was but it had black fuzzy coveting and bright green on the face plate I think. 
Peavey bandit 112
Peavey 5150
Peavey 5150II

Hiatus for about 7 years most of which I lived in Toronto and my 2 guitars I had stayed in the closet. 

Marshall lead 12 mini stack
Hk 5w tubemeister 
Some sort of Chinese eBay amp that I built a headcab for *
Jet city custom 22
Phaez/Armstrong f14
Fender bassman 70
Fender deluxe reverb ri *
Mojave coyote *
Dr z carmen ghia *
Marshall lead 100 mosfet (had for 1 day, and only took it on trade to get rid of it, so does that count?)
Fender blues deluxe
Tone king royalist *
Fender blues jr*
Magnatone student amp*
Phaez jube*
Dr dan 5f1 champ*
Fender excelsior *


----------



## MS41R8

From beginning to now ...*still have

Peavey Envoy 110 *
Line 6 Spider III**
Vox Ac4TV
Fender Blues Deluxe
Fender Blues Junior
Another Fender Blues Deluxe
Vox AC15
Fender Ec Tremolux**
1957 Fender Champ
1969 Fender Bandmaster
Fender Bassman 59’ LTD Handwired**
1959 Fender Champ**
1957 Fender Harvard **
1962 Fender Super**
1959 Supro Coronado 1690T
1963 Fender Deluxe **
1963 Fender Bandmaster**
1964 Fender Princeton (Tuxedo)**
1964 Fender Deluxe Reverb**
1964 Fender Concert**
1964 Fender Tremolux**
1965 Fender Bandmaster **
1966 Fender Bassman**
1966 Fender Vibrolux Reverb**
1973 Fender Pro Reverb **
Hotwire Amplification tweed Fender Pro Clone **
1954 Supro Chicago 51**
1970 Fender Bassman 100


----------



## warplanegrey

Marshall MG250DFX
Marshall DSL100
Mesa Boogie F100
Orange AD140
Yamaha T100
Carvin Legacy
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier Rev G
Vox AC30CC2
Soldano Hot Rod 50
Soldano SLO100
Bogner Ecstasy
Bogner Shiva EL34
Hiwatt Custom 50
Fender Deville
Vox AC30CC2
Bad Cat Hot Cat 30R
Bad Cat Black Cat
Marshall JMP 2204
Marshall JCM800 2205
Peavey 5150
Hughes & Kettner Triamp MK1
Diezel Einstein
VHT/Fryette Sig:X
Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier Rev F
Matchless Clubman 35
Marshall TSL100
Mesa Boogie Tremoverb
Fender Prosonic
Peavey Classic 30
Traynor YBA-1A
Harmony H430
Vox AC30C
Mesa Boogie Electra Dyne
Mesa Mark IIB
*Fender Tremolux
VHT/Fryette CL100

More or less in order. I had my Ecstasy all the way until the Peavey Classic 30. That's when I had to sell my big items to pay for a house. *


----------



## Moot

Fender Super 60
Fender "Red Knob" Twin
Fender Chorus 80 (I think that's what it was called. Grey carpet cover, solid state.)
Fender Blues Jr
Fender '62 Princeton (crushed by truck - I rebuilt it.)
Ampeg V4
Fender Bassman 50

- then things go blurry for a few years -

Mesa Stiletto 2
Mesa Roadster
Mesa Electradyne 
Koch Studiotone XL

- Amps I still own:
Fryette Memphis 
Fryette Memphis combo 
Morris XSIII

- Incoming:
Morris Workhorse 
Morris 15/18

Ultimately I'm very happy with my amp evolution. I didn't start with the best, but that's where I feel I've ended up!


----------



## tomee2

Hmmm...I've been at this for only 3 years...
Vox AD40vt or some such digital modeling thing... sold it. To much stuff going on that I had no idea what to do with.
Traynor 10 watt practice amp. I put an 8 inch speaker where the 6 used to be. Still have it.
Squier 10 practice amp. Sold
Fender Frontman 25R. Sold
Roland Cube 40 chorus. Sold
Roland Cube 60. Sold
Peavey Bandit 112, I should sell it.
Peavey Bandit 65. Keeping it
Peavey Special 130. Keeping it
(BTW I put Celestion G12T75 16 ohm speakers in the Peaveys.)

Pretty low rent stuff but it suits me fine, and it's all pretty cheap too.


----------



## jdto

Updated:
1) Marshall MG15CFX
2) Fender Frontman 10G
3) Fender Mustang 3
4) Traynor YGL1
4) Traynor YBA-1 Mod1
5) Line 6 Helix
6) Atomic Amplifire 3
7) Atomic Ampli-Firebox
8) Marshall 2525c w/ 2536 212 Extension Cab)
9) Vox AC4C1*
10) Line 6 Helix LT w/Powercab+*
11) Fender 57 Custom Champ*


----------



## RBlakeney

MS41R8 said:


> From beginning to now ...*still have
> 
> Peavey Envoy 110 *
> Line 6 Spider III**
> Vox Ac4TV
> Fender Blues Deluxe
> Fender Blues Junior
> Another Fender Blues Deluxe
> Vox AC15
> Fender Ec Tremolux**
> 1957 Fender Champ
> 1969 Fender Bandmaster
> Fender Bassman 59’ LTD Handwired**
> 1959 Fender Champ**
> 1957 Fender Harvard **
> 1962 Fender Super**
> 1959 Supro Coronado 1690T
> 1963 Fender Deluxe **
> 1963 Fender Bandmaster**
> 1964 Fender Princeton (Tuxedo)**
> 1964 Fender Deluxe Reverb**
> 1964 Fender Concert**
> 1964 Fender Tremolux**
> 1965 Fender Bandmaster **
> 1966 Fender Bassman**
> 1966 Fender Vibrolux Reverb**
> 1973 Fender Pro Reverb **
> Hotwire Amplification tweed Fender Pro Clone **
> 1954 Supro Chicago 51**
> 1970 Fender Bassman 100


1965 fender pro reverb


----------



## tomee2

Realized last night in terms of Watts I went
40
10
10
25
40
60
85
65
130

I guess a Super Twin Reverb or Marshall Major is next?


----------



## _Azrael

tomee2 said:


> Realized last night in terms of Watts I went
> 40
> 10
> 10
> 25
> 40
> 60
> 85
> 65
> 130
> 
> I guess a Super Twin Reverb or Marshall Major is next?


Interesting concept.

To the best of my recollection...

2x 100w (rack preamp w/ stereo power amp)
75w
120w
30w
140w
120w
22w
100w
35/15/5w
50w
90/45/10w
100/50w
90/45w
25/10w
50w
2x 50w (running two heads)


----------



## RBlakeney

RBlakeney said:


> I don't think I ever did this. I haven't had that many amps, and most of them I still have I think.
> 
> Small practice amp, I'm not sure what it was but it had black fuzzy coveting and bright green on the face plate I think.
> Peavey bandit 112
> Peavey 5150
> Peavey 5150II
> 
> Hiatus for about 7 years most of which I lived in Toronto and my 2 guitars I had stayed in the closet.
> 
> Marshall lead 12 mini stack
> Hk 5w tubemeister
> Some sort of Chinese eBay amp that I built a headcab for *
> Jet city custom 22
> Phaez/Armstrong f14
> Fender bassman 70
> Fender deluxe reverb ri
> Mojave coyote *
> Dr z carmen ghia
> Marshall lead 100 mosfet (had for 1 day, and only took it on trade to get rid of it, so does that count?)
> Fender blues deluxe
> Tone king royalist *
> Fender blues jr
> Magnatone student amp
> Phaez jube*
> Dr dan 5f1 champ *
> Fender excelsior


1965 fender pro reverb*
1966 fender deluxe *
1995 fender bassman ri*
1961 fender concert*

Had to update. Was a busy April I guess. 
I may be down to under 10 amps. Should probably get another.


----------



## tomee2

tomee2 said:


> Realized last night in terms of Watts I went
> 40
> 10
> 10
> 25
> 40
> 60
> 85
> 65
> 130
> 
> I guess a Super Twin Reverb or Marshall Major is next?


I got a Peavey Renown in April. Its like a Bandit and a Special 130 combined, and is 160 watts. 
I still play badly... but I can rattle windows.


----------



## tomee2

RBlakeney said:


> 1965 fender pro reverb*
> 1966 fender deluxe *
> 1995 fender bassman ri*
> 1961 fender concert*
> 
> Had to update. Was a busy April I guess.
> I may be down to under 10 amps. Should probably get another.


Cornering the Fender market?


----------



## RBlakeney

tomee2 said:


> Cornering the Fender market?


Flavour of the month I guess?


----------



## tomee2

Well, those are nice flavors!


----------



## keithb7

Time to update this thread with some tweed seasoning.
Lately in the past couple of years I have been on a tweed binge a bit. 

In condescending order:
1959 High Power Tweed Twin
1960 5F6A Bassman
Clone 5F4 Tweed Super
1959 Deluxe 5E3
1954 5D2 Princeton
Clone 5F2A Princeton
Clone 5F1 Champ

Never all together at one time though. I rounded up pics of 'em all.


----------



## cboutilier

cboutilier said:


> I have since sold the VC5212, and picked up my forever amp.
> 
> 1975 Fender Super Reverb, housed in a modified Bassman Ten cabinet, running through a 60's RSC/Jensen EMC1500 speaker.
> 
> I also picked up a mid 70s Pepco B10 solid state 10W 1x12 combo.


Wow. Since this post, I've only added one amp. A one-owner 1975 Twin Reverb.

My current fleet:

Epiphone Valve Jr head w/ matching 1x12 cab.

~1966 Pepco Model 211. Five watt head. Still in the queue for restoration after 3+ years.

1973 Pepco Riviera 730. Princeton Reverb based head. Recently built a new 1x10 combo cab with a C-Rex. Awaiting tolex and assembly! 

1975 Fender Super Reverb. Chopped to 20" tall with a single 15" RSC/Jensen EMC1500 ala Vibroverb. On the sidelines awaiting some TLC: intermittent reverb, noisy trem. Etc. 

1975 Fender Twin Reverb. Been my #1 gigging amp since I've owned it. The tight, crisp cleans are exactly what my Teles need.


----------



## Mad Manitoban

Trying to remember them all, details are foggy...

Lancer branded Garnet SS 1x12
Garnet Deputy II with 3x15 cab (4 6L6 monster of an amp)
Boogie Coliseum Head - MkII ? 
Pignose _(Yes, I went from a Boogie Coliseum to a battery powered Pignose when I moved away from home as a young man)_
Peavey Bandit 1x12
Crate 1x12 something or other
Bugera 1x12 something or other (actually caught fire!)
Boogie Single Rectifier 50 1x12
Boogie MK V Head and 2x12 Rec Cab
Boogie Lonestar 1x12 Ext Cab
Traynor YBA-1 Mod-1
'72 Tarynor YBA-1 Head
'72 Traynor YSR-1 Head
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe
Fender DRRI
Dr Z Z-Lux 1x12
Bogner Helios 50 Head
Dr Z DB4 1x12
Fender Tweed Blues Jr
Dr Z Cure
Dr Z MAZ 18 MKII 1x12
Fender '57 Low Power Tweed Twin Reissue

Currently have the Z-Lux, MAZ 18, Tweed Twin, and 1x12 Lonestar Cab with V30.


----------



## hollowbody

I never saw this thread before!


Line 6 Spider 2x10 
Traynor YCV40
Traynor YGL-3 mkIII (owned this twice)
Fender Blues Jr.
Traynor YGM-2 (owned this twice, too)
Marshall JTM45
Fender 59RI Bassman
Vox AC4TV
Traynor YCS50
Fender DRRI
Currently...none GF^%@


----------



## bzrkrage

hollowbody said:


> Currently...none GF^%@


Helix? Kemper? 

(Shock!) not..........acoustic?!?


----------



## greco

bzrkrage said:


> (Shock!) not..........acoustic?!?


Off the grid and back to the land...


----------



## Cardamonfrost

Huh... I guess I should be buying more amps?

Line 6 Spyder 112
Roland Cube 30
Deluxe Reverb (72ish)
Twin Reverb (75ish)
65 DRRI
68 CPRRI
Gibson Skylark GA5T (65ish)

Still have the Cube, Princeton and Skylark. The Cube and Skylark are gigging. The Princeton stays in my studio.

C


----------



## hollowbody

bzrkrage said:


> Helix? Kemper?
> 
> (Shock!) not..........acoustic?!?


Helix.

Never acoustic! I don't even own one!


----------



## LaRSin

If I can remember them ?

small Paul tube amp
GBX 80 watt bass Head and 4x10 Cab
Fender SS eighty eight 65 Watt (still have)
Tech 21 30 watt
Traynor ycv40
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe (still have)
Crate Power Block
Older 100 watt Hiwatt Head
Bandmaster Head and cab 1963 blonde
Mesa Tremoverb head
Peavey Classic 30 head
Vox Valvetronix 100 watt head
Line 6 Flextone 111 combo amp
Egnater Renegade 65 head and 2x12 cab (still have)
Fender Deluxe 112 solid state had 2 of these
Marshall avt 150 combo
Fender cyber twin
Fender Twin Reverb 1973 turned into a head and 2x12 cab (still have )
Fender G-Dec 30
Fender Mustang 100 combo
Traynor 1/4 horse (still have)
Genz-Benz Diablo
Fender G-dec 30 Country edition (still have )
Eleven Rack with a alesis ra 100 power amp into 2x12 cab (still have)
Traynor ygm-3 reissue (still have)


----------



## Frankenstrat 1970

Some of this is hard on the old brain box... 
* = still have.
Pepco Trend combo *
Ahed Taurus 
Homebuilt 120 watt from Ampeg schematic
Peavey Musician
Traynor YBA-3
VT 412 Vibration Technology head with built-in chorus
VT combo
Marshall bluesbreaker
Ampeg V4 w/2x 412's there's nothing like an amp you have to reach up to adjust
Gibson 212 combo
Peavey w/2x single 15 cabinets
Fender solid state practice amp
Another Traynor Custom Special (1965) driving a 410 GBX cabinet missing the built-in amp. *
Marshall Valvestate 212 combo *
Roland cube *
Dean Markley practice amp *
Fender Deluxe Reverb *
Marshall stack, Silver Limited, one of 200 heads and top cabs but only 50 bottom cabs produced. Grey in colour, takes stage lighting well.*
Marshall MG10, use this the most nowadays, go figgur'. *
Yikes!


----------



## Roryfan

Roryfan said:


> My first amp was a butchered tweed Deluxe that was given to me along with my first guitar. Had no idea what it was & sold it for $300 a couple of years later. It took 25+ years but I’ve come full circle. Here’s what I remember of the journey since that 5E3, somewhat in order:
> 
> 1957 (?) Fender 5E3 Deluxe
> 
> Fender SF Bassman head & unknown 212 cab - - I’d heard that SRV played a Bassman....
> 
> Marshall late 70s JMP 100W 112 combo
> 
> Fender 59 Bassman RI (410 combo) - - closer to the SRV tone, although my landlord didn’t agree
> 
> Marshall JCM800 212 combo - - heavy AF
> 
> Fender SF Vibro Champ - - surprisingly loud
> 
> Fender Custom Vibrolux Reverb (210 combo)
> 
> Fender Vibro King (310 combo) - - loud AF & even heavier, but what tone!
> 
> Mesa Lonestar Special 112 combo
> 
> 1962 Fender 6G2 Princeton - - sold 03/2019
> 
> Marshall 1974X (18W 112 combo)
> 
> Fender Blues Jr. Ltd. Edition (bubinga cabinet)
> 
> Fender Pro Jr. Ltd. Edition Tweed
> 
> Fender Pro Jr. Ltd. Edition 60th Annie (blonde ash cabinet)
> 
> 1966 Fender Vibrolux Reverb - - sold 02/2019 to an esteemed forum member - - at least I know where it lives
> 
> PRS 50W head (I forget the name, it was covered in green felt)
> 
> Marshall 1974X again (I actually owned 2 of these firebreathers while living in a condo)
> 
> Marshall Class 5 head
> 
> 1966 Fender Vibro Champ
> 
> Vox AC4 110 combo
> 
> Bümbox 1W head
> 
> Marshall JTM-1 head & cab
> 
> *• • Vox* *AC4TVH head - - this beat out the Ltd. Edition Marshall that cost 5X as much
> *
> Cornford Harlequin (112 combo)
> 
> Clark Beaufort (5E3 clone)
> 
> Victoria 5112 (5F1 Champ clone in a 5E3 cab)
> 
> *• • 1969* *Marshall* *JMP* *Tremolo* *20W* *head
> *
> Tweed Twin clone
> 
> 1960 Fender 5F1 Champ
> 
> Valvetrain 5F1 Champ clone
> 
> Vox BVM-1 Brian May (116 combo)
> 
> Newall 18W TMB (112 combo)
> 
> *• • 1972* *Traynor* *YGM*-*2 (112 combo)
> *
> Divided By 13 JRT 9/15 head + 212 cab
> 
> 1965 (?) Supro 1515T
> 
> Moratto Tweed Super (6L6) clone
> 
> 1965 (?) Gibson Skylark
> 
> *• • 1957* *Fender* *Tremolux (112 “big box” combo)
> 
> • • 1959 Fender Tremolux (112 “big box” combo)
> *
> Marshall 2525H Silver Jubilee RI head
> 
> *• • Suhr Badger 30 head
> *
> Traynor YBA*-*1 MOD1 head
> 
> *• • 1955 Fender Super (210 combo, rare 6V6 version)
> 
> • • 1963 Fender 6G4-A Super (210 combo)
> *
> Vox AC15C1 (112 combo)
> 
> *• • Orange OR15H head
> 
> • • Matchless HC-30 head
> *
> Amps still in my possession are written in *bold*.
> 
> Edit: Vibrolux Reverb & brown Princeton have recently been sold, the Supers (tweed & brown) are next on the block.


Traded the brown Super & took a Carmen Ghia as part of the deal. Was happy to finally get a Dr. Z, but the distorted tones were not for me, moved that one along pretty quickly.

Tweed Super needs some TLC then off to the market.

A Moratto-built Princeton Reverb 112 has nicely filled the void left by the ‘66 Vibrolux. It’s loaded with a UK V30, which would almost never be my first choice, and has a surprising amount of low end for a BF-style amp.

Also took a Pro Jr. in a 5E3 cab as part of the brown Super deal. Digging that one but still trying to find the right speaker (a Blue I had set aside didn’t fit, boo hoo). Thanks to @davetcan & @vokey design for that one.


----------



## tomee2

My Peavey 'collection'. Renown and one Bandit bought dead, other Bandit dirty but working, and the Special 130 I paid 'real' money for on kijiji. 
One Bandit has plastic side trim! Peavey was cheaping out!
Bandits have 8ohm Scorpion speakers salvaged from the Renown, the 130 and Renown have G12T75s I bought used for $50 each. The Celestions really change the sound, which I like.

I kept buying dead amps because I'm missing one knob! Still am...


----------



## lookitsmarc

tomee2 said:


> My Peavey 'collection'. Renown and one Bandit bought dead, other Bandit dirty but working, and the Special 130 I paid 'real' money for on kijiji.
> One Bandit has plastic side trim! Peavey was cheaping out!
> Bandits have 8ohm Scorpion speakers salvaged from the Renown, the 130 and Renown have G12T75s I bought used for $50 each. The Celestions really change the sound, which I like.
> 
> I kept buying dead amps because I'm missing one knob! Still am...


Still have the collection? What’s your favourite? Do you prefer these over the transtube amps (e.g., teal, silver, red stripe)?


----------



## tomee2

lookitsmarc said:


> Still have the collection? What’s your favourite? Do you prefer these over the transtube amps (e.g., teal, silver, red stripe)?


One Bandit and the Renown are gone. Still have the 130 and a Bandit and a Studio Pro 50. Can't comment on the other Bandits as I never had them, except for a teal stripe...it had better controls for the distortion. 
Good solid amps that are well built and easy to repair but no one will ever really rave about the tone.


----------



## MetalTele79

Peavey Rage 158
Traynor TS50 
Behringer Blue Devil 
VHT Fifty/ST 
Laney GH50L 
BlackHeart 5watt head 
POD XT
Orange Tiny Terror 
Orange OR15 
Trinity Triwatt 
Trinity Plexi MKII *
Moratto 18watt TMB *
Valeton TAR-20G *
Luckhurst 5f6a/JTM45 combo 
Traynor YBA-1 MOD1 *
Peters Slave/Poweramp *
Arthur Sound SLO100 preamp *
ADA MP-1 *
Atomic Ampli-Firebox 
Headrush MX5 *
Unknown local builder JTM45 head *
* = Still have


----------



## Permanent Waves

This is a fun thread resurrection: 

1 - Peavey Backstage
Starter amp, came with my first guitar. Sold to fund next purchase.

2 - Peavey Standard head with 2X12 cabinet (old style, large grey knobs). 
Gave me more power as I was starting to jam with bands, but needed tons of pedals to get a decent sound. Sold to fund next purchase.

3 - Marshall JCM800 2205 50W half-stack
Probably the best amp I ever had, regretfully sold it due to reliability issues that made it impossible to use live.

4 - ADA/MP1 - Boss GX700 - Crown XLS1002 power amp
Currently my main and live rig, selecting individual rack components gives me the best flexibility in sound selection and live convenience. 

5 - Line 6 Bogner Spider Valve 212
My first experiment in amp modeling. Got it as a more portable, integrated amp for rehearsals and gigs with a side cover band project. 

6 - Marshall JCM2000 DSL 50 full stack
Got it to ease my pain at selling the JCM800. Fun to use when no one is around.


----------



## Grab n Go

Amps I've owned:

Stage beginner amp (eventually with a DOD FX7)
Squier Bullet 15 (with a SansAmp GT2)
Crate GX120 (first big amp)
'64 Fender Tremolux head (no cab & no idea what I was doing)
Tech21 Trademark 10 (With cab. Should have kept the Tremolux...)
Vox Pathfinder
Roland Bluescube BC30 210 and BC60
Peavey Classic 30 (first tube combo)
90's Fender Champ 25
Traynor Mk3 head with 2x12 (first gigging amp)
CyberTwin head 
Blues Jr.
Blackheart 5 watt head
Ceriatone OTS 50 watt (second gigging amp)
Traynor YRM-1
Ethos Overdrive Amp 30 watt
VVT X40 (Dumble HRM style)
Quilter 101 Mini Reverb
The ones I currently have:

Kemper (with ISP Stealth power amp)
Bogner Barcelona head
Boss Katana 50
DV Mark Little GH250
Victory V4 Countess (with ISP Stealth)
Quilter OD 202


----------



## RBlakeney

RBlakeney said:


> I don't think I ever did this. I haven't had that many amps, and most of them I still have I think.
> 
> Small practice amp, I'm not sure what it was but it had black fuzzy coveting and bright green on the face plate I think.
> Peavey bandit 112
> Peavey 5150
> Peavey 5150II
> 
> Hiatus for about 7 years most of which I lived in Toronto and my 2 guitars I had stayed in the closet.
> 
> Marshall lead 12 mini stack
> Hk 5w tubemeister
> Some sort of Chinese eBay amp that I built a headcab for *
> Jet city custom 22
> Phaez/Armstrong f14
> Fender bassman 70
> Fender deluxe reverb ri *
> Mojave coyote *
> Dr z carmen ghia *
> Marshall lead 100 mosfet (had for 1 day, and only took it on trade to get rid of it, so does that count?)
> Fender blues deluxe
> Tone king royalist *
> Fender blues jr*
> Magnatone student amp*
> Phaez jube*
> Dr dan 5f1 champ*
> Fender excelsior *


Hmm a few changes since this..


Small practice amp, I'm not sure what it was but it had black fuzzy coveting and bright green on the face plate I think.
Peavey bandit 112
Peavey 5150
Peavey 5150II

Hiatus for about 7 years most of which I lived in Toronto and my 2 guitars I had stayed in the closet.

Marshall lead 12 mini stack
Hk 5w tubemeister
Some sort of Chinese eBay amp that I built a headcab for
Jet city custom 22
Phaez/Armstrong f14
Fender bassman 70
Fender deluxe reverb ri
Mojave coyote *
Dr z carmen ghia
Marshall lead 100 mosfet (had for 1 day, and only took it on trade to get rid of it, so does that count?)
Fender blues deluxe
Tone king royalist *
Fender blues jr
Magnatone student amp
Phaez jube
Dr dan 5f1 champ
Fender excelsior
fender tweed bassman reissue
fender 57 custom deluxe
fender 57 custom champ
1965 tremolux
1959 supro 1624
1960 tweed tremolux*
1963 concert*
1964 princeton*
1965 pro reverb*
1966 deluxe*
2x10 tweed Princeton clone *
tweed deluxish clone *
ceriatone hrm 50*
65 amps soho*
marshall 2061*
orange th100
tweed champ clone*

that should get me somewhere reasonably up to date. Definitely forgetting a few I don’t have anymore.


----------



## Frenchy99

I wouldn’t even know were to start or end …


----------



## BEACHBUM

60's Black Face Bandmaster (behind the tamborine player) with my first band in the late 60's.









Peavey VT Classic that I used during the 80's with my Chicken Fried Rock band.









I used a Fender Blues Deville for quite some time but I never liked the 0 to full blast at 2 or 3 on the dial problem those amps had so I finally sold it.

My next amp was a Twin that I grew to love dearly but at 74 I finally got to where I just couldn't lug it any more and I recently sold it.









As of now my main amps are a Mesa Espress 550+ and a Katana 100 head. For acoustic I'm using a Marshall AS50D.


----------



## David Graves

My name is Dave, and I have an amp buying/ trading problem!!!lol
I picked the guitar up in 2014, after a 20 year hiatus. I needed to take a year off of cycling to let a hip injury heal, and figured I should start playing again to keep from going crazy. Instead, tone chasing has made me crazy!!lol
I started simple and things quickly got interesting.
Orange crush 35
Hayden HGT20
Fender Blues deluxe
Cornford Harlequin (highly recommended)
Two Rock EXO15
Mesa Stiletto combo
Rivera Pubster head
Two Rock Studio Pro 22
Mesa Express 5/50. This wasn't bad. I think that the next gen with the graphic EQ would have been better though. 
Two Rock Classic Reverb (one of the early ones built by Bill Krinard)
Bruno pony 50. This is still the best sound I've ever heard from an amplifier, but holy shit it was loud.lol
Bruno Cowtipper 22. Best reverb I've ever heard
Germino Club 40. With a Klone in front of it, it's tough to beat
Custom Audio Amplifiers PT100. Great amp, with the best master volume I've tried
PWE Event horizon 2. Later build with the extra switches (More Bogner based)
PWE Event Horizon 2. Early build without the extra switches (More plexi based)
1977 Mesa Mark 1 Super 60. Another great amp. If it ha a functional loop or reverb, I likely would have kept it
Mesa Mark V. It's definitely not a Mark IV huh?lol
Elmwood Modena M60. This is probably the smartest control/ footswitch layout ever. And easily the highest build quality I've seen.
EVH 5150. Um,, yeah,, How much gain do you really need?? Really? lol
Cornford Roadhouse 50. Best pedal platform I've owned. And I had 3 Two Rocks.
And finally, my current amp.Mesa Royal Atlantic 100. They made enough mistakes with the control layout on this amp that it really should suck. However, I think it's the best, all around, amp of the bunch. No presence control, no output control, and channels 2 and 3 share everything but volume. Yet despite all that. It simply sounds fantastic.
I'm sure I've forgotten something along the way.lol


----------



## MarkM

David Graves said:


> My name is Dave, and I have an amp buying/ trading problem!!!lol
> I picked the guitar up in 2014, after a 20 year hiatus. I needed to take a year off of cycling to let a hip injury heal, and figured I should start playing again to keep from going crazy. Instead, tone chasing has made me crazy!!lol
> I started simple and things quickly got interesting.
> Orange crush 35
> Hayden HGT20
> Fender Blues deluxe
> Cornford Harlequin (highly recommended)
> Two Rock EXO15
> Mesa Stiletto combo
> Rivera Pubster head
> Two Rock Studio Pro 22
> Mesa Express 5/50. This wasn't bad. I think that the next gen with the graphic EQ would have been better though.
> Two Rock Classic Reverb (one of the early ones built by Bill Krinard)
> Bruno pony 50. This is still the best sound I've ever heard from an amplifier, but holy shit it was loud.lol
> Bruno Cowtipper 22. Best reverb I've ever heard
> Germino Club 40. With a Klone in front of it, it's tough to beat
> Custom Audio Amplifiers PT100. Great amp, with the best master volume I've tried
> PWE Event horizon 2. Later build with the extra switches (More Bogner based)
> PWE Event Horizon 2. Early build without the extra switches (More plexi based)
> 1977 Mesa Mark 1 Super 60. Another great amp. If it ha a functional loop or reverb, I likely would have kept it
> Mesa Mark V. It's definitely not a Mark IV huh?lol
> Elmwood Modena M60. This is probably the smartest control/ footswitch layout ever. And easily the highest build quality I've seen.
> EVH 5150. Um,, yeah,, How much gain do you really need?? Really? lol
> Cornford Roadhouse 50. Best pedal platform I've owned. And I had 3 Two Rocks.
> And finally, my current amp.Mesa Royal Atlantic 100. They made enough mistakes with the control layout on this amp that it really should suck. However, I think it's the best, all around, amp of the bunch. No presence control, no output control, and channels 2 and 3 share everything but volume. Yet despite all that. It simply sounds fantastic.
> I'm sure I've forgotten something along the way.lol


How many of these amps do you still have?

I am here to tell you that you do have a problem!


----------



## RBlakeney

David Graves said:


> My name is Dave, and I have an amp buying/ trading problem!!!lol
> I picked the guitar up in 2014, after a 20 year hiatus. I needed to take a year off of cycling to let a hip injury heal, and figured I should start playing again to keep from going crazy. Instead, tone chasing has made me crazy!!lol
> I started simple and things quickly got interesting.
> Orange crush 35
> Hayden HGT20
> Fender Blues deluxe
> Cornford Harlequin (highly recommended)
> Two Rock EXO15
> Mesa Stiletto combo
> Rivera Pubster head
> Two Rock Studio Pro 22
> Mesa Express 5/50. This wasn't bad. I think that the next gen with the graphic EQ would have been better though.
> Two Rock Classic Reverb (one of the early ones built by Bill Krinard)
> Bruno pony 50. This is still the best sound I've ever heard from an amplifier, but holy shit it was loud.lol
> Bruno Cowtipper 22. Best reverb I've ever heard
> Germino Club 40. With a Klone in front of it, it's tough to beat
> Custom Audio Amplifiers PT100. Great amp, with the best master volume I've tried
> PWE Event horizon 2. Later build with the extra switches (More Bogner based)
> PWE Event Horizon 2. Early build without the extra switches (More plexi based)
> 1977 Mesa Mark 1 Super 60. Another great amp. If it ha a functional loop or reverb, I likely would have kept it
> Mesa Mark V. It's definitely not a Mark IV huh?lol
> Elmwood Modena M60. This is probably the smartest control/ footswitch layout ever. And easily the highest build quality I've seen.
> EVH 5150. Um,, yeah,, How much gain do you really need?? Really? lol
> Cornford Roadhouse 50. Best pedal platform I've owned. And I had 3 Two Rocks.
> And finally, my current amp.Mesa Royal Atlantic 100. They made enough mistakes with the control layout on this amp that it really should suck. However, I think it's the best, all around, amp of the bunch. No presence control, no output control, and channels 2 and 3 share everything but volume. Yet despite all that. It simply sounds fantastic.
> I'm sure I've forgotten something along the way.lol


I don’t understand where the problem is.


----------



## Wardo

Mine is a story of decadence and decline. This is my post apocalypse rig for playing in front of the liquor store in 2022.


----------



## David Graves

MarkM said:


> How many of these amps do you still have?
> 
> I am here to tell you that you do have a problem!


Space restrictions only allow me to have one amp at a time these days. So I only have the RA100 right now. Back when I had more space. I had five of them here at once.


----------



## Anthony88

sort of a newbie (been playing a couple years) but during covid I went through a couple amps

Blues Jr iv tweed
Marshall origin 20c
Princeton 68 custom reverb
tone master 65 deluxe reverb
Bassbreaker 007

the Princeton I regret getting rid of, but the tone master is amazing to play at lower volumes.. and the bassbreaker might be my favourite amp.


----------



## ABCarlson

I started on a small 10" Crate garage sale special. Then to a USA built Fender Blues Deville 410 and finally to a 1966 Fender Super Reverb. I also have a small roland combo amp that gets ignored.


----------



## Doug Gifford

My first amp was a Heathkit mono hifi amp of my dad's. Played autoharp on my lap resting on a cheap mic. I recall doing Hendrix's "Star Spangled Banner" on that. Later got a Kent electric and kept using the Heathkit.

In my 20s I had a Roland JC60 -- don't recall selling it but I must have.
Then in my 50s a borrowed Peavy Backstage. Then a Traynor YCV 20 then a YGA which I traded for a Fender Deluxe Reverb reissue which I still have.


----------



## Destropiate

Fun thread. I actually haven't though about all the amps I've gone through in a long time. 
Pretty sure this is all of them in order of appearance 

Solid state fender Princeton 65 combo
Marshall Valevestate 100 head and cab
Music Man HD 130 4x10 combo
Marshall TSL 100 watt head and cab 
Mesa Mark III in rackmount format 
Peavey 6505 head
Mesa Mark III in the short headshell.
Quilter OD 200
Rivera Knucklehead 55 


I'm currently using a Marshall JCM 900 MKIII 1x12 combo for when I can get loud and an AXE-FX 2 for home recording and late nights. 

Having a nice tube amp/pedal board setup AND a good amp modeler has pretty much killed my GAS for amps at this point. Honestly thinking I'm done.
I can't see myself moving on from the Marshall unless it becomes irreparably damaged somehow. 

As far as modeling goes I'm not sure how much cost to benefit they are going to be able to squeeze out of the next generations. I know the AXE-FX 3 is supposed to feel a little better than the 2 and may come stock with some better presets or cabs. I've been able to get about as "realistic" of a sound that I'd ever need out of the 2 though.


----------



## corailz

Oh, what a nice thread, you guys got nice lists!
So here’s mine:
My first amp was a old Sears badged tube amp
2-Peavey Bandit(I think) solid state transtube combo
3- Digitech RP7 multi effects
4-198? Yamaha G100-410
5-Traynor YCV-40wr
6-Mesa Boogie F50
7-Orange Tiny Terror
8-Egnater Rebel 20
9-Mesa Boogie Blue Angel
10-BlackStar Studio 20
11-Mesa Boogie Single Rectifier
12-Zinky Blue Velvet25
13-2001 TopHat ClubRoyale
14-Traynor YRM-1
15-Early made in UK Marshall JCM2000 DSL50
16-Axe FXII XL
17-1985 Marshall JCM800 2204
18-Early 2000's TopHat Emplexador 50
19-Fractal AX8
20-1995-96 Soldano HotRod 50

I still own the TopHat Club Royale, the Emplexador 50 and the Soldano!
I didn’t listed the cabinets….

Finally, i am discouraged to see how many times i’ve changed my ampsAlthough, i am really happy with my rig now, but i regret having sold my JCM800. The Emplexador covers the JTM/JCM territory and more, but the JCM800 is a legend!


----------



## Steveche

Random Fender amp
Roland Cube 15W
Line 6 Spider II
Peavy 6505
EVH 5150 III 50W
Axe Fx II
Axe Fx III


----------



## Mark Brown

OK.... so all your amazing amp lists, here is one for you
Danelectro Nifty Fifty
Nothing - 10 years
SWR - Strawberry Blonde II
Danelectro Nifty Fifty

Why on gods green earth I ever thought to purchase an acoustic amp is beyond me and other than nostalgia I wasted 150 dollars on the second Nifty Fifty, the first one was shite... I can assure you they do not age like wine. 

Are we including amplifiers in our cars.... that is a long list 

Presently I am looking at building something from a kit for an amp because I think that would be a lot of fun and a fellow could learn a little along the way. I thought I would just design something, but then I realized I do not know what I am doing and assumed that was not the best place to start. It is really hard not having a decent amp on a forum like this.... really, really hard.


----------



## corailz

Double post, sorry


----------



## Maplevike

Peavey Bandit 112
Peavey 5150 Combo 2 X12 (still own)
Hughes Kettner 100W Switchblade (4X12 H&K Cabinet) (still own)
Practice amp: Positive Grid Spark 40 (still own)

My amp list and knowledge is limited, but I'm looking for a new one to play live and starting a pedalboard. I've traditionally just plugged straight in and just used some on board effects in the amp (reverb and delay). It's a bit of a daunting task as I don't know where to start....there's too many options!


----------



## terminalvertigo

Oh jeez!

I will try to remember everything I have had in somewhat of a rough order (and will edit when I remember others)


Peavey SS 1x10 Combo
Marshall Jcm800 2204 50w Half Stack
Fender Twin (90s reissue)
Vox AC4
Swart Ast
Swart Space Tone Reverb
Carr Mercury
Fawn Handwired AC4
Swart Ast Pro
Silvertone 1473
'62 Brown Vibrolux
'58 Tweed Tremolux
2 or 3 Tweed Champs
'55 Tweed Princeton

Current Lineup:


'55 Fender Tweed Deluxe (Small box tweed) 1x12
'67 Silverface Princeton Reverb 1x10
'66 Blackface Vibrolux Reverb 2x10
'72 Musicmaster Bass Amp 1x12
'73 Marshall Lead and Bass 20 w/ 80s beat 4x10 cabinet.
'17 Vox AC15HW60 60th anniversary 1x12


----------



## BobChuck

I can't list everything I tried but here the general idea...

I grew up playing an old Fender Tweed and a '72 JMP (both Family-Owned) and my first amp was a Marshall Valvestate something... It was mine.

Bought a first real amp for our local... an Orange (then Rockerverb50, AD30, Matamp etc....)
At the same time, I was playing borrowed amps... for years ... (Mostly JCM800, JCM900, Peavey and some boutiques)

And one day, I bought my first boutique amp. It was in stock, at Boutique Tone or Moog, can't remember. I tried it and went home with it. It was a Suhr Badger 18 with matching cab. Those were the best years, where you could walk into a boutique shop, try a bunch for guitars, amps and pedals before buying.

After that first Suhr everything is blurrrrrry. So many amps... a few Fender , a few Marshall, a few Vox, Germino, a few Matamp , Dr. Z, a few Swart, a few PWE, Victoria, Chucktronic, Reeves, Allen, Splawn, Welagen, a few Tex , a few "no name" clones.

*Current line up:*

Gjika 10n
Dumble #124 Replica built by a GC member (100w Combo)
Tex JTM 45
Two Rock Traditionnal Clean 100w (Currently waiting, I was told by the dealer, February 2022 , but Two Rock said he was overly optimistic, not before June 2022 )


----------



## King Loudness

I thought I posted in this thread before... let's see if I can remember. Haven't had as many amps as guitars, but...

* = still own

Peavey Rage 108
Peavey Rage 158*
Laney LC-15R
Yamaha DG-60
Peavey Valve King 1x12
Marshall MG50DFX 1x12
Roland 4x8 SS combo
Mesa Boogie Mark III green stripe
Splawn Quick Rod (pre gear model)
Genz Benz El Diablo combo
Peavey Classic 50 2x12
Mesa Boogie Studio Preamp/Mosvalve MV962
Peavey Vypyr Tube 60 combo
Orange Rockerverb 50 Mk I
Vox Night Train
Mesa Boogie Mark V
Hughes and Kettner TM18C
Bogner Ecstasy 101B
Splawn Quick Rod (w/gears)
Orange Rocker 30

Then I went Axe FX for a couple of years, dragging the little H&K combo around for practice. When I got through music college, I had started back up with tube amps again.

'65 Fender Twin Reverb*
'84 Marshall JCM800 2x12
'76 Fender Deluxe Reverb*
Vox AC30 CC1
Vox AC30 CC2
Marshall AFD100 
Fender Bassbreaker 15
Sanford Magnetics Aeronaut
Sanford Magnetics LR Pro
Traynor YGL-2
Fishman Loudbox Mini*
'79 Fender Princeton Reverb
'78 Fender Champ
Vox MV50 Clean*
Fender Pro Junior
'62 Fender Princeton*
DV Mark Frank Gambale Little 250 head
Fender Tone Master Deluxe Reverb*

W.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Wow, I have owned very few amps! In order as best I can remember;

Crate CR212
Traynor YGL-3 Mark III
Fender Pro Jr. 
Garnet SessionMan 2x12
Fender Blues Jr.
Fender '79 Deluxe Reverb*
20+ years pass
Vox Pathfinder 10*
Granada TR15 (Garnet Stencil)*

*still got.

Only one I miss is the Pro Jr. but love the two tube amps I got right now, don't need any other amps.


----------



## bzrkrage

King Loudness said:


> Updated 9/20.
> 
> *Bold* means I still have it.
> 
> Early on (before I became a kid with serious trading addiction)
> Peavey Rage 108
> *Peavey Rage 158*
> Laney LC-15R (my Dad's amp, which was later sold)
> Yamaha DG-60
> Peavey ValveKing 1x12
> 
> Then, I discovered the Internet ca. 2007/08, and it's all downhill since...
> 
> Mesa Boogie Mark III w/Basson Sound B212
> Peavey Ultra Plus
> Marshall MG50DFX (kept it a grand total of 15 hours before promptly trading it in. Awful!)
> Roland 408 SS combo
> Splawn Quick Rod (2005, pre-gears)
> Peavey Vypyr Tube 60 combo
> Genz Benz El Diablo 60C
> Peavey Classic 50 2x12
> Mesa Boogie Studio Preamp/MosValve MV962
> Orange Rockerverb 50 Mk1/Haggerty 2x12
> VOX Night Train NT15H
> Mesa Boogie Mark V/Randall MTS 2x12
> Bogner Ecstasy 101B/Port City OS212
> Mesa Boogie 2x12 Recto (replaced the Port City)
> Splawn Quick Rod (2011)
> Orange Rocker 30 head
> Hughes and Kettner TubeMeister 18c
> Fractal Audio Axe FX II w/Atomic Reactor FRFR cabinet
> VOX AC30 CC1
> Marshall AFD100
> VOX AC30 CC2
> *Fender Twin Reverb (1965 blackface)*
> Marshall JCM800 (1984 2X12)
> *Fender Deluxe Reverb (1976 silverface)
> Sanford Magnetics Aeronaut + 1x12 cab
> Sanford Magnetics L&R Pro + 2x12 cab
> Fender Champ (1978 silverface)*
> Fender Bassbreaker 15 combo
> Vox AC15C1
> 
> I THINK that's it... maybe there's a few hidden in there. I've never really been what you'd call an "amp guy" at all until recent years, and even then, it sure pales in comparison to the guitars... MJF$#
> 
> W.


You did. Sept 20, 2017


King Loudness said:


> thought I posted in this thread before...


----------



## YaReMi

For someone who's been playing electric guitar since 1970, the list is not extensive and 2/3 of amps listed are from the last decade.

Peavey Decade
Roland Bolt 100
Roland Cube 40
Roland Bolt 60
Traynor YCV80Q
Traynor YCV40 + YCX12
Traynor YCV50BLUE + YCX12BLUE
Fender Champ (1980)
Tech21 Trademark 10
LAB Series L3
Fender 65VR Deluxe Reverb
Traynor YBA-1 + Avatar G212
Fender HR Deluxe III
Egnater Rebel-20 + 112X
Fender Blues Deluxe RI
Fender Blues JR
Marshall Class 5C
Marshall Origin 20C
Fender 65VR Deluxe Reverb (again)
Marshall Class 5H + *Traynor DHX12*
Fender Bassbreaker 07
Marshall SV20C
Marshall SV20H
VOX AC15C1
Positive Grid SPARK
Traynor YGL-1
*Fender 65VR Princeton Reverb *(12in)
Fender Pro JR IV
*Bad Cat Cub 40R
VOX AC4C1-BL
Koch Twintone II*

(*BOLD* - survived)


----------



## Twiz

Let's see what I can remember, as close to in order as possible:

"Stage" brand lousy practice amp
Fender Deluxe 90
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe
Fonovox Hi-Fidelity
Fender Twin Reverb (Silverface)
Traynor VoiceMaster -> Peavey Classic 410E
Fender Blues Jr
Vox AC15 (red)
Fender Custom Vibrolux Reverb
Ampeg Reverberocket 2 (1967)
Tweed "pro-luxe" Deluxe/Pro hybrid - The "Neil Young" modded 5e3 circuit
Fender Princeton Reverb
Ampeg Jet J-20
Ampeg Mercury (1959/60)
Ampeg Gemini 1 (1967)


----------



## Judas68fr

Let's see, for me it would be (the ones in bold are the ones I still have right now, the ones in blue are the ones I wouldn't mind getting again):


Back in France:

10W transistor amp (not sure about the brand, I was 11 or 12 year old at the time).
Peavey Bandit 112
Line 6 POD (the first generation I believe) into a Marshall 8008 into an old Hiwatt SE4122 (one of my biggest regrets, heavy as hell, but amazing cab!)
Marshall JMP1 into Peavey Classic 50/50 into a 2x12 (Homemade, with one V30 and one G12H30)
Peavey Classic 30 (this is where I went from rack to pedals)
Fender HotRod Deluxe (first generation)
Fender Princeton Reverb RI
- Mesa Boogie DC10 (I miss this guy!)

Laney L20H + 1x12 (G12H30) I miss this guy too!
Fender VibroChamp XD as a practice amp at the time I had the previous 2 amps (lived in an apartment), have fond memories of it


Then I moved overseas to Canada:

Egnater Rebel 20 w/ 1x12 cab
Fender Blues Junior
*- Mesa Rectoverb 25 combo w/ mini Rec 1x12 cab
- Dr Z Maz 18 NR (mark I) (on its way...)*


----------



## PTO

Lots of years in shared apartments meant experimenting with small SS amps.

Crate SS practice amp 
Tech 21 Trademark 10
Roland Micro Cube
Vox Pathfinder 15R
Tech 21 PDDI and Blonde
Yamaha THR10C
Traynor YGL1

I tended to rent tube combos (Princeton, Deluxe Reverb, AC10, YCV20WR) before settling on the YGL1 for now.


----------



## Detox_jr

These were both '64s. Long gone now


----------



## Clypher

I haven't had very much, and the reason for that will become apparent as I list them... 

And the very start we have some marshall solid state 15 watt combo that I got when I started playing at 11 years old. I jammed with my drummer buddy with it....... I think I could hear myself sometimes. 
At 16 or 17 I managed to get my hands on a mesa single rectifier and paired it with a Vader cab (small company that came and went in the metal scene, basically). I didn't really get along with the mesa but I didn't really have much of an avenue to buy and sell at that age so I kept it for several years.
Next up, I don't know what turned me onto it, but I got a Randall RH50T. I loved that amp. I paid like $500 for it and the only reason I got rid of it was because it stopped working. I was too ignorant to realize how cheap of a fix it would likely have been. 
Next I bought an Axe FX and have stuck with those things for the past 10+ years. It does everything I need, and frees up all my GAS money for guitars . Plus I mostly just record and play at home, and no compromises I feel that it's the best for that scenario.


----------



## Analogman

A few came and went since my previous post. 
* = still have

Peavey Bandit
Traynor YCV 50
Mesa Lonestar Special
Fender 59 Bassman RI
Marshall Vintage Modern
Mesa Electradyne
Traynor YBA-1 mod 1
Reinhardt 18 
Toneking Royalist 
Friedman Dirty Shirley 
Friedman Smallbox 
Morris GCM008 *
Original 1965 Deluxe Reverb
Metropoulos Metroplex *
Suhr PT15IR *


----------



## PBGas

I've had a lot of amps over the years! 
I've been playing 40+ years now since I 8 yrs old. 

In that time:
I've had quite a few Marshalls
I've had quite a few Mesas
I've had some Fenders
A variety of modellers in the last 5 years & Line 6 amps from years back

I really wanted to try several different amps.
Some of the more recent from the last 10 years:
Bogner XTC (should have kept!)
Diezel Herbert
JVM410HJS (should have kept!)
EVH 5150 III 50w Stealth
JP-2C limited
HK Triamp MK3
Revv Generator 120 MK3

None of those I own now as I sold them off through Covid and made some quality $$$ from those sales. I really wanted to scale things down and simplify my setup and most of all carry a lot less weight as my back is not the greatest these days. I still play gigs regularly and need a lot of variety of tones and FX for the cover stuff we do. 

Currently own and enjoy:
Fractal FM3
Fractal Axe III MK2
Boss Katana 100 MK2
2 x Orange Pedalbaby.


----------

